# Anyone just starting donor cycle with tx in Sept/Oct?



## A-D

Hi!
I've just started taking the pill for my first cycle using Donor Eggs with a view to go to Spain at the end of September. EC scheduled for around the 26th Sept! I am part of an exisiting Sept/Oct thread and some other fab DE threads and clinic threads, but thought it might be nice if we also had a 'buddies' thread relating to Donor cycles...so we can group all stuff together and share thoughts and feelings whilst we go through the whole process as well...

Would anyone like to join me? Or am I the only one? 

Ali xx


----------



## Spaykay

I hope I'll join you Ali...won't know yet though  

kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Thanks honey...this thread's a bit lonely! Can't believe I'm the only one with tx in september! my reputation goes before me!    
ali x


----------



## Spaykay

Here I am Ali, how ya feeling. i don't start drugs until 21 days from today, no idea yet what that is though. I'm panicking coz people keep mentioning immunity problems and I really need to not be worried at this stage.   I have to trust in my doc.

Kay xxx


----------



## hornauth

hello

we're using donor sperm..can i join?  we'll be going for another DIUI next cycle so that'll probably be into september by then?!

it's natural cycles for now we're giving a try so i don't need to take any drugs...just have an ovulation kit and get inseminated at the "right time".

are you going through tx with egg donations?

deb x


----------



## A-D

Hi Debbie and welcome...of course you can join! At the mo it's just me and Spaykay, but I'm hoping there will be more as they realise what they're up to.
I've started taking microgynon to get me in sync with my donor (for eggs) and we're flying to Marbella at the end of September to undergo tx...dead nervous now!
x ali x


----------



## Spaykay

Welcome deb, I'm receiving eggs like ali, but I have to have an injection on day 21 of this cycle for something? Is that to get me in sync? PANIC ... everyone else seems to be doing different things, oh well, the docs know what they're doing, I HOPE! 










Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Jamina, Deb where are ya?   Not got my call from the clinic yet   Will have to get DH to call them when we're in Spain next week, worried as jab in 13 days and I don't even know what it is yet  

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Hi Kay....still not been told? It must be the prostrap...and what's that you say about immunity....I don't know what that's all about!? I'm starting to get a little nervous about it all...I can't believe there's only three of us...but it IS the magic number..so three BFPs would be lovely  

x jamina x


----------



## TEEN

Hi Folks!
Hope Im not too late to join in? We are hoping to start our first ever cycle with DE in the next week or so.  A friend has offered to help and she already has her drugs ready to use when she starts her period hopefully begining next week.  We have no idea what to expect as we are still waiting for someone to explain what the treatment plan is.  I have been taking folic acid every day but that is it I would love to hear what advice everyone else has been given re preparation.  Anyone having accupuncture? Really begining to panic and have no idea whats going on!!! AHHHH!!


----------



## sazz

Ladies-can I join too
Have just come back from hols and seen that the DE newbies page is now 15 sheets long (I was only away a week!!!)
My donor cldn't do this week (she was on hols too) so we hve changed the ET date to the 1st week in Oct....EEEK!!!! I t has all happened so quickly that I'm not sure how I feel-but Dr seems so nice and patient with my incessant questions that I feel more relaxed than before... 
I am also on birth control pill until 16th of Sept then will get some "other" drugs?(for womb lining increase I think?) All v. confusing-but at least will not be on horrible huge amounts of v. expensive stimms drugs!!! 
Love to y'all-Spaykay,Jamina, Debbie and TEEN.Are we the first from the newbies to try tx 

Sazz


----------



## A-D

Hiya Teen and Sazz

We're not the first of the DE Newbies to try but I think we're the only ones going through it right now, so it will be great to go through it together! Where are you guys being treated? We're going to Ceram, Marbella    - I take prostrap at the end of august which is apparently d-regging (I don't really know how it works) and then we start the progynova which I believe helps the womb lining fatten up...(I've also heard that red wine helps, so i'm making the most of that advice!) 

I'm taking a prenatal supplement every day at the mo and having reflexology and massage once a week to try and destress...I've been trying to get fitter too, but I just can't get motivated! 

I'm also mega stressy with other ppl at the mo, which is why I love this site, cos ppl really understand! All my friends and family are focussed on their own lives (how selfish  ) and I just want everything to revolve round me and getting me ready! hehe

Keep chatting to us (Kay is away at the mo, but will be back!)

x jamina x


----------



## hornauth

hello all

sorry haven't been on for ages.  

how are you all?  not going to mental me hopes!

is it all DE on here?  i'm donor sperm....and hopefully will be good to go again after my period arrives.  fingers xd!    you are all taking meds because of DE aren't you?  we're just doing natural cycles at the mo but maybe if it doesn't work this time we'll try meds......how do you all feel on them?

i was also thinking of having reflexology or a massage or something like that to keep me calm...d'you think that'd help?    and i'm eating healthy, not smoking, not drinking!  god i'm like an angel me aren't i??  i think it's me who's going a bit mental actually!  LOL

good luck all....   

Debbie x


----------



## Spaykay

Hi there Jamina, Debbie, Sazz and teen. Rang clinic today to see if any news, my ticker is counting down the days and I still have no idea what's going on! We're off to Almeria tomorrow and my doc gets back off hols on Thursday. I will ring him and hopefully see him FRiday and hopefully have no propblems getting the drugs I need!   Anyhow, I go off to San Francisco on Monday so if it's not all sorted by then then my treatment will be pushed back a month I guess   I tried to give up the drink but too many parties   Will stop when I'm on the drugs though. I've put on all the 9 punds that I lost  , not good, but I'll hopefully loose it when tx starts! 

Hope you're all keeping sane.

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Kay...good to hear from you..didn't think we'd get you on here till you were back from SF! Hope you get to see the dr before you go!   
Debbie...think we are all DEs with meds, but you are more than welcome to share with us! 

I'm not cutting out the vino completely! God no! I'm having a glass of wine probably four nights out of seven...red apparently boosts the lining!? Even when I start the progynova after my next AF I still think I'll have the odd glass...I think it's only actually an issue if you're using your own eggs and of course after ET I won't take any risks! Does that sound right?

Reflexology and massage are fabulous! (too much money, but don't want to look back and wonder...) They really help me sleep and that in turn helps my neck (i've got slipped disks and it's a b**** when you can't take ibuprofen! )

Things are hotting up a bit now and getting closer to tx...

x j x


----------



## Lisa41

Hi Ladies
Hope I am not too late to join your Sept/Oct gang

I am just about to start taking the pill and expect ET late Sept/early Oct.  I will be having treatment at IM in Barcelona.  Is anyone else there?

Re alcohol, I cut down almost completely at my last own egg IVF cycle - much good it did me!  I have been on a few benders since, but will now cut down to c4 pw, until ET - then none.

Has anyone had DE before?  How likely is it to work first time?
Also, I have been a little worried re the donor they chose - I have Irish colouring and the Spaniards I saw in Barcelona look nothing like me.  I am sure this is normal & I will not care once I get BFP.  How have you guys felt about this?

Hope you are all holding up well & looking forward to this!!
L
xx


----------



## A-D

Lisa

I think we met before on another thread...and no of course you're not too late to join..the more the merrier! I was getting a bit lonely for a while and I'm really glad our numbers are steadily increasing.....this won't be as mad as the sept/oct cyclers - i find it so hard to keep up when there's millions of ppl on a thread!


This is my first DE cycle..not sure about the others and not sure if anyone is off to Barcelona...perhaps I can ask a moderator to get a list at the beginning of the pages? Anyone know how to do that? (Kay? you're good at that kind of thing!?   )

I think the success rate at Ceram is around 52%...which means that if it hasn't worked after two attempts I'll be seriously    hehe

I think they will have tried to match your donor with your characteristics as much as possible...they do that at Ceram and ours apparently has similar colouring (skin, hair and eyes) and even similar hobbies! (hope they don't drink as much as me though!    ) I think there are a lot of fair spaniards too, so don't worry... We are planning on telling the child as much as we know so aren't so worried about that kind of thing...although it will still feel nice if it works and people say that he/she has my eyes (I guess that puts us in kind of a powerful position as we'll know otherwise!   ) And, the whole epigenetics thing suggests that it's up to the 'gestational' mother which genes are expressed, so we have reason to believe that we are creating that child as well as the genetic strand we have borrowed from someone else! Does that make sense or am I just loopy  

Really looking forward to sharing this journey with all of you lovely ladies (and anyone else who may join )
I've got a good feeling that this is going to be a good journey for us all         

x jamina x


----------



## TEEN

hi everyone!
Can i ask when did you all start your drugs in relations to donar starting theirs and how long is it all meant to take. Sorry to sound so silly but we honestly have no idea what is meant to happen!


----------



## Lisa41

Hi Teen

I have been told that I have to start applying patches on day 1 of my cycle after I have been told to stop taking the pill.  My understanding is that the donor starts medication at the same time.
Effectively 2 weeks later, I go in for ET.

L


----------



## A-D

Hi teen
Yeah...it's the same thing for me, but with different drugs...when she gets her period I inject the prostrap and then start my progynova to get my lining ripe and juicy! Until she gets her AF I'm just on the contraceptive pill. They reckon it should be around the 31st august and then it's another four weeks I think to ec? Does that sound right? To be honest, I just wait for the emails reminding me what to take when!
x j x


----------



## loobylou713

Hi girls 

wonder if i can join you. I normally post on another thread but that doesn't seem to be that busy lately. Once you get to know me you will realise i can talk for england. Anyway a bit about myself i had my 1st BFP in 12 years in June but sadly mc just over 6 weeks later. I am still waiting for my AF to turn up because the mc was incomplete and level went up again but thankfully are on the way down again. Hopefully back to 0 with tomorrow blood. I am hoping to go back for my frosties the beginning of Oct to Reprofit in Czech Republic. I am going to see the miracle workers Stephan and his team. Hopefully this will work as well.

Well hopefully i will get to know you all well.


Lou
xxx


----------



## A-D

Lou!
Of course you can join..pleasure to have you on board! I know what you mean...some of the other threads are dead quiet and some are just TOO busy to keep up...we should manage just fine!

x j x


----------



## RazzyB

Hello ladies

Hopefully I am not to late to join you.  I have my appointment at the hospital on Friday to start my second round using DE, so hopefully ET will be Sept.  These are my left over frozen lovelys.  Am expecting this to be much easier than last time (not on the drugs as long as no donor to sync with).

As most of you seem to be on your first round I thought I would let you know what I can remember from last time. I was given prostrap so the clinic could take over my system (it shuts down your pituitary gland which is the master gland in the body & controls all your endocrine glands including ovaries etc...) This lasts for 35 days & helps them to put you in sync with your donor.  My donor was roughly about 7/10 days behind my cycle.  I also had prognova (can't remember the exact timings of when I started on this).  Started at 4mgs per day, but then my lining got to big for my body to sustain it so it was up'd to 6mgs which was fine.  I felt very sluggish, tired on these drugs.  As you get nearer to transfer day you start with the lovely pessaries.  

Transfer day is over very quickly, then the 2WW is awful,  every twinge, ache you try and analyse.  All you can do is be very positive & don't do anything that if its a negative result you will regret doing.  Of  course its not going to be 

This site is fantastic for support as we are all going through the rollercoaster together........strap yourselves in ladies we're in for a white knuckle ride!

Rachel


----------



## A-D

Hi Razzy B and welcome...
Would love to have you on this thread - and it's great you've been there before so you can help calm our nerves!   Where are you having your tx? I'm just scared we won't get to ET as we've never got that far before!  

It must be great going back for frosties..as you're now part of the statistic that says it really ought to work this time! Does that make sense?  

x j x


----------



## RazzyB

Hiya Jamina,

I'm at the Leeds clinic (LGI) for tx.

Believe me I was exactly the same about not making it to ET - I got so used to abandoning.  I only made it once and had grade 4  put back (no hopers really) but we'd got that far it was worth a try.  You WILL make it to ET.  Just think thick for your lining, don't worry if you start spotting you will probably just need more oestrogen to maintain the lining.

Our last tx was our best ever chance, x2 grade 1's going back, although it was a bitter blow it when we got th bfn it was nice to think we had a back up plan.  I am trying not to get hung up with the fact that this could be our last chance (not sure how many frosties they will defrost - have 5).

Was it hard choosing your clinic in Spain?  I wouldn't know where to start.

Rachelx


----------



## A-D

RazzyB - I think it's great you're doing tx here...we would have had to wait years and I'm VERY impatient!   Our clinic's in Southampton and they do a donor programme with Ceram in Spain, so it's all worked out by them...otherwise I wouldn't have had a clue where to go! We went through a phase of considering tx with our own eggs in montreal as they offer in vitro maturation, but it was such a small chance that we decided to put our eggs (lolol) in the donor basket instead. Trying to liaise with Canada was just too hard! (not to mention the expense!)

So...our clinic here does all the screening, testing, scanning etc and then we just go to spain for the ec and et...

x j x


----------



## RazzyB

That sounds like a good relationship with the clinic in Spain.  We have nothing like that in Leeds.  Does this mean it is an annonamous (sorry can't spell) donor?

We only managed to get a donor reasonably quickly as my very good friend donationed into a "pool" so we went to the top of the queue for a match.  Otherwise they were talking years....too long.

Rachel


----------



## A-D

Yeah...it is anonymous...we will tell the child, but they won't know very much which is not ideal...but unfortunately my friends and family are all too old! The one friend who has offered is epileptic, so wouldn't be accepted! I'm still in two minds as to whether I should have waited for a known donor..but to be honest, I'm just not that patient!

x j x


----------



## loobylou713

Hi girls

I am having donor egg from Reprofit in Czech republic. I got a BFP on the first go but mc just over 6 weeks.

Hows this for different. I have 1 frostie which as gone to blast. I also have a fairy god mother who went to the same clinic and she is donating me 2 of her frozen embryos which have gone to blast as well.She's expecting twins. I am off out in Oct for my FET just waiting for my AF to arrive. My blast is with a donor egg and dh sperm. So if i do get pregnant i won't know who's has taken unless both do what a brucey bonus.


Lou
xxx


----------



## A-D

Lou
That's fabulous...bring on the dancing bananas!      
x j x


----------



## RazzyB

Only one word for that Lou - wow.  Everything crossed for you to get a BOGOF (buy one get one free)! 

Rachel


----------



## Spaykay

you've chatted loads! Just a quicky to say spoke to doc, all fine, go ahead for next month (bit too rushed for Sept!)

Kay xxx

Good luck to everyone over the next 10 days


----------



## A-D

Thanks Kay
Have a fab time in SF!
x j x


----------



## TEEN

HI ALL!
JUST A WEE UPADATE.  EVENTUALLY MANAGED TO GET SOME ACCURATE INFORMATION FROM MY CLINIC RE TREATMENT PLAN.  MY DONOR START HER NASAL SPARAY ON DAY 2 WHICH HAPPENS TO BE TODAY - YIPEE!! SHE CONTINUES TO TAKE THIS FOR 2 WEEKS THEN WE BOTH HAVE BASELINE SCANS DONE AND THEN I WILL START MY PROGYNOVA 2 DAYS BEFORE SHE STARTS HER INJUECTIONS. 2 WEEKS LATER AGAIN HOPEFULLY WILL BE EGG COLLECTION ADN TRANSFER LATER THAT WEEK. WILL HAVE OTHER SCAN(S) DURING THIS TIME TO CHECK MY WOMB LINING AND HER DEVELOPING FOLLICLES.  ITS SO EXCITING BUT ALSO SCARY COS EVERYONE IS DOING SUCH DIFFERENT THINGS HERE ALTHOUGH ITS ALL FOR THE SAME REASON!!
BYE FOR NOW!


----------



## EmD78

Hi Teen,

congratulations on getting this far. I too am 29, diagnosed with POF age 23. I am waiting for ED in Spain, hopefully later this year.
What clinic are you at and how long have you waited for treatment.

Very best of luck with it all

Em


----------



## A-D

Hi all
Teen: Wow...that's so soon...are you excited? 
Kay: How's San Francisco?
Razzy B, Lou, Lisa, Debbie, Sazz: How you all doing? long time no speak...do you have dates yet? Are you, like me, going out of your mind with the waiting? Prostrap is a week on friday and i've never been so excited about taking drugs until now    Drinking lots of pineapple juice and red wine...apparently that's really good for linings...at least I hope so..if not I've been misled (but am enjoying it anyway!)...

Things are hotting up on here...let's get    ing

love you all 

x jamina x


----------



## RazzyB

Hi everyone,

It seems like its all getting very close for everyone now.  Heres my update..... went to the hospital on Friday, had scan everything ok.  Gave me my Prostrap injection & am back on the 31st.  Not wanting to put the damper on things, but I feel rubbish since the injection, nausea on a morning, quite low, aching joints, exhausted even though getting lots of sleep.  They gave me the information leaflet this time & its all normal side effects.  I thought I was loosing it last time!

On my next appointment I have to tell them how many frozen lovelies I want to defrost, we have 5 so do we do 2 & keep fingers crossed that will be ok or do we do 3.  If we do 3 & all 3 are ok to put back they will only put in 2 so thats 1 wasted.  Its a bit of a tricky one.  Any thoughts??

Rachx


----------



## A-D

Hi Rach

I have my prostrap next friday...not looking forward to it now after your glowing report    Why did they scan you then? I don't think I'm having a scan for a while yet. I sometimes just don't get why everyone seems to do it so differently!??    and what are you going back for on the 31st? Is that just a consultation? Are you taking anything else? I think I have to start taking progynova straight after prostrap...does that sound right?

You are in a tricky situation with the frosties decision...I would hate to recommend anything in case i'm wrong! Wouldn't want you blaming me!   It's really difficult. I guess you wouldn't have three attempts with frosties with a 2, 2, 1 combination would you as it's a lot of money just to try with one embie for the last go? So I guess your choice is either 3, 2 or 2, 3. If it were me, I'd probably go with three this time, purely to increase chances of it working this time. Then you'll have two left for the next go...it's probably better value for money that way...I guess...I don't know at all and I'm just rambling really!     But I mean well.   Does any of what I said make sense? If not....sorry    

It's good to think we're getting there with all this...so nervous and not sleeping at all...keep panicking that it won't work...but I guess that's natural...

Spent the day with my nephew yesterday at an adventure theme park and actually had a few moments where I looked around at all the tired/exasperated parents and was relieved it wasn't me...of course that doesn't mean i've changed my mind about tx...but it has made me realise that being a parent isn't all   and   !

love to all
x jamina x


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi Girls,
Thanks for inviting me in to this thread Jammy. Hopefully we will all be a great cruch for one another!    ( is that how u spell it..... doesn't look right) sorry yes missed the T Crutch!!!  

Anyhow, I just did my 1st DE cycle back in july, got a BFN,   however, we have 3 frosties....!! So am now on the pill. My Doc says ( and sorry if I am repeating myself from another thread) that only 10% of women need to be D-regged, so didn't have to take anything!!!!   a banana for that!!!!
On my previous De tx I had to take buserelin injections for almost 20 days from day 21, which I guesss does exactly the same thing as the Prostrap.

So once AF arrives I am not sure what drugs I am supposed to take. I will call them on day 1. I have also heard that a small glass of pineapple juice is v good for the womb lining, also brazil nuts because of the selenium, and cherries... (think they are out of season now though)

As I have 3 frosties we have  agreed to defrost all 3. I can't remember the statistics for defrost, but I don't think that he expects all 3 to survive, and if they do major bonus!!!!! Will have them all put back in the hope of getting a BOGOF as you so aptly put it Razzy. this is my 8th time!!!!    

Enough about me.... look forward to getting to know you all better, bear with me!!

Hugs 
Anj x


----------



## TEEN

HI EM!
WE HAVE BEEN ON WAITING LIST SINCE BEING DIAGNOSED 2003.  MET A FANTASTIC LADY LAST YEAR WHO HAD PREVIOULSY DONATED AT MY CLINIC SEVERAL YEARS AGO AND OFFERED TO HELP US.  IT HAS TAKEN SINCE THE BEGINING OF THE YEAR TO GET TO THIS STAGE DUE TO TESTS, HOLIDAYS, DONOR HAVING COIL REMOVED AND WAITING FOR PERIODS TO RESTART ETC. HOPE ALL GOES WELL FOR YOU AT CERAM! KEEPS US ALL UPDATED!  HOPEFULLY MY FRIEND AND I GET BASELINE SCANS DONE WEEK OF 3 SEPT. WILL LET YOU KNOW HOW WE ARE DOING.
BYE FOR NOW 
TEEN X


----------



## EmD78

Hi Teen,

WOW, what a great friend she is....I so, so hope that you are successful first time. you have waited a long time, did you consider going abroad for treatment or did you prefer to wait and have treatment in this country. 

I see you are the same age as me, did they give you a reason for your POF diagnosis? I was diagnosed when I was 23/24 years old. I came off the pill and didnt get a period. My GP did bloods, I wasnt unduly worrried, but when I went for the reaults he told me I have premature menopause! I thought my GP was totally nuts and payed for a private referral to a gynaecologist. He did loads of tests, confirmed POF and said that it was because I carry a faulty gene- I have a premutation to fragile x syndrome and they have linked carrying this fault with POF. I suppose in a way I am glad that I have a reason, on the other hand I know for sure there is no possible way I could ever get pregnant naturally which is such a bummer.
Hope you dont mind me asking you/telling you this. Its just that we are the same age and I was wondering if you had something similar. Ignore me if I am being too nosey! I have yet to meet someone else with the same diagnosis as me ( I mean the same reason for POF).

Anyway, sorry for rambling. Very, very, very best wishes for a successful cycle!!

Em x


----------



## sazz

Ladies-am back!!! Actually hadn't been anywhere but was v. busy back at work (big stress) and did desert you all for a while on the Czech thread. Pleeeze take me back!!!! 
It's all go go go here-wow   -you ladies are almost ready-altho' hve to say that am not looking forward to the drugs. I am already feeling yuk and not at my most dynamic!!!! Are any of you taking supplements? I did practically e/thing during ICSIs and they all failed-so at a loss as to what to try now.....  
I hve probably got ET around the 8th of Oct-and am v. excited (and terrified)too!!!!!!

Take care all
Sazz
xxx


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi sazz,
In response to you question about vits, def folic acid, (zita west's book getting pregnant tells you which supps to take) although she can be a bit OTT! I take a prenatal supp, Q10 + vit E, and calcium as have been getting bad led cramps from all the drugs!!!!   

EM & Teen  my doc said the other day that women with POF have a better success rate with DET....... So that's    !!!

A x


----------



## A-D

Sazz...not sure we should have you back...traitor!     (hehe...just kidding!    ) The more the merrier..

I'm getting scared too...it's all approaching so quickly!

As for supplements, I'm taking a prenatal one which has LOADS of folic acid as well as all other stuff needed...and I'm also drinking the obligatory glass of pineapple juice a day (as well as the odd glass of red wine too...that's meant to help with lining isn't it?!?)...and a handful of brazil nuts.

Also having weekly reflexology session and  listening to deep relaxation/conception/sleep/detoxing mind CDS (YES...I bought FOUR! I am officially crazy!   )

Find that my whole life is revolving round this treatment and just don't know what i'm going to do if it doesn't work...cross that bridge later I guess

Enjoy the bank holiday     

x J x


----------



## Spaykay

Doc rang me whilst I was on hols telling me to take drugs he hasn't given me yet for DE transfer on 10th Sept! AAHHHHHHH! Told him I couldn't and he'd have to wait a month. Hope donor isn't all pumped up to ovulate yet!\

Kay xxx


----------



## loobylou713

Afternoon ladies

Well just a little update from me. Still no AF but at least i know my levels should be 0.

I can't wait for AF to arrive strange saying that. I want to get on with my next go.

I think i will be looking at beginning of Oct.


Lou
xxx


----------



## A-D

Kay...how frustrating is that!!! Still...I'll be just coming up to end of 2ww by then (if everything goes according to plan)...so hopefull I'll be our first BFP on this thread and you can be our second....    

Lou - what do you mean your levels should be 0? I keep hearing ppl say that but I have no idea what it means!

Prostrap on Friday...getting nervous now!

3 days with father in law ahead flat hunting for bil...don't know why they think their issues are more important than mine...makes me SO angry!

love to all
xx j xx


----------



## sazz

Ladies-hope you are all ok.
I am experiencing strange PMS like symptoms at moment.(I am raging monster woman!!!)  even tho am on the pill trying to synch with donor.Is that possible (Probably knowing my luck!!!  )

Jamina-why is BIL looking for flat so urgently?You are right this is definately a "ME" time and of crse world shld revolve round US!!!!  

Lou-Hope AF comes soon-where will you be cycling this time??

Anyway love to all
Sazz


----------



## A-D

Sazz
I've been like a b***ch on heat on microgynon...teary/angry/headachy...feel rubbish...actually looking forward to prostrap, at least the side effects are better documented!  

BIL has been getting divorced on/off for last eighteen months...he lived with us for six weeks last january and then got his wife pregnant (you can imagine how that made me feel!) and went back to her... he's actually getting divorced now as she is    He lived with us for a while a couple of months ago, but I said I couldn't cope with it during this cycle...so he tried living with her until divorce goes through...now, finally, he has decided he can afford to move out of there and get his own place to rent for 12 months...and guess what...I have to help his dad find it! He is 30 years old and his daddy is still looking after him! His dad had the cheek to ask if I could look for places on the internet...I, of course, suggested that the bil do that himself given he's just had a three day w/e and I've got better things to be doing with my time! Worst thing is that my DH is away for work this week, so it's just me and him (and the bil if he decides to grace us with his presence and drink all our beer - he has a bit of a problem with beer!!)

Anyway...rant over! Sorry...bet you wish you hadn't asked!   

x jamina x


----------



## RazzyB

Hi everyone

Lou - what a bummer.  I find it worrying sometimes what the clinics do.  Keep saying to myself they know what they are doing.  I'm with J what does level 0 mean??

J - sounds like you bil needs a kick up the backside.  Make sure you don't over do anything & make sure you put your needs first.  Probably easier said than done.

Sazz - you kind of get used to all the drugs & there weird & wonderful side effects.  Its only temporary 

Does anybody else think when menopause hits for real it'll be a breeze seen as we've all had a short taster (some more than others)

I'm feeling alot better now not quite as up & down as before.  Any amount of alcohol makes me feel sick so thats out now (not that I was having much).  Back to the hospital on Friday & onto the prognova........


----------



## A-D

Razzy b

onto the prognova? When's EC? Sounds like it's coming soon...it's all so exciting! I did PM a moderator about getting a list, but haven't heard anything...will try again!

If the BIL or FIL irritate me I'll just shout and scream and cry...then blame it on the pills!  

x J x


----------



## RazzyB

J

No ec for me, all mine just need to defrost.  So only waiting on me to be ready.  Are looking at ET on thurs 13th or fri 14th Sept (2 weeks!)  Then having a week chilling in Cornwall so only a few days to work until the big day.

Rx


----------



## A-D

Soz Razzy...should have remembered that.. I go mad with the amount of info about different tx etc...have just PMd Tashja again to ask for a list for this thread...don't think she opened my first message as I forgot to put a subject...oops...maybe there has to be a certain number before you can have a list...I just don't know  

Only two weeks...thinking of you and hopefully we'll have a BFP to report on here! can't wait for the good news!

J xx


----------



## RazzyB

No probs, it is difficult to know where everyone is up to.  It'll send us all    just trying to keep track.

Rx


----------



## **Tashja**

Hi guys 

Apologies I have only just got the message from Jamina asking for a list. 

If it is ok I will do this tomorrow as it can take a little bit of time to pull the info together.  In the meantime if you want to be on the list you can PM me with the information you want me to put on there with any dates you want mentioning. 

Hope this is ok 

T xx


----------



## A-D

Tashja...Thanks so much...my fault the first message didn't get through...sorry for the hassle...no rush...as and when...I'll PM you my stuff and hope the others follow suit (don't let me down guys...   )

Cheers
x Jamina x


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi Girls,,,

Hey Razzy looks like we'll be FET buddies mine is due around the 15th although haven't got AF yet... any day now!!

Prostrap for you on Fri jammy WEHE   ....   

Lou also not sure about 0 levels pls enlighten us  .

Sazz - just blame everything on the drugs that's what I do... 

Kay- what's happenin?? you cycling or have you put it off.... I guess you are still in SF...

Alls well here.... Have had amazing reflexology treatment today,,,,, she said I need to empty my head!!!    ... am trying. will start a journal!!!!  

Peace
A x


----------



## sazz

Hey girls,
Hope you are all fine and enjoying your drug cocktails!!!! 
Today, I spent 1/2 morning on a complete high and then the rest of the afternoon like I had an empty head (w/out brain!!! )I must hve asked my work colleagues the same questions about 20 times....They must be used to my IVF induced stupor!!!

Angel-is reflexology better than accuuncture for relaxing? Hve given up on any therapeutic possibilities-but ref.is abt the only thing I haven't tried.

Razzy-unfortunately I hve gone off alcohol as well (big shame) as well as diet coke
-the small pleasures I had left!!! 

Jamina-Hope BIL got lucky and found flat.Will try to remember to PM moderator....

Sazz


----------



## loobylou713

Hi everyone

What i was on about is my hcg levels being 0. I was pregnant in June and lost it in July my hcg level went down when i had my MC but it was incomplete and my levels started to rise again after a drop. I have had to have my blood done every week to make sure they started to go down. My body in other words thought it was still pregnant for 6 weeks after my MC so if i did a test it would of come up positive.

I am going back to Reprofit in Czech hopefully sometimes in October. I am having a medicated FET and they are putting three blasts back this time.

Sorry i haven't done any personals but I will catch up tomorrow.


Lou
xxxx


----------



## **Tashja**

*TX September/Octber 2007 * ​

*Name* *Clinic* *Latest Update*Jamina  Tx using DE @ Ceram in Spain EC scheduled end of SeptSazz Tx using DE @ Repomeda in Czech Rep ET 2nd week in Oct Anjel kj Clinic FET mid sepTeen Tx using DE in Scotland Ec/et week commencing 17th Sep

           

Please PM me if you want to be on the list or if there are any amendments - sometimes people don't like to be mentioned so if you PM me I know you want to be on there.

I will get the list sorted for you but I think in the next couple of weeks you will be having a new mod as I am off to have bubs and I will ask them to keep the list updated.

T xx


----------



## Angel KJ

Afternoon sugarpuffs!!  

Well it's a pretty dire, overcast day here in the North London burbs...beginning to feel like I want to go back to the Med  .
Still no AF!! succumbed to    last night, but I guess it was only one!  
Tashja thanks for the list update.

Sazz- have had acupunct. before but have found the reflexology more relaxing, my therapist places a big emphasis on talking, and also dealing with the stress in other ways, ie writing.  She has also prescribed me loads of herbal and homeo supps!! have got so many need a speech card to remind me what to take when    


Jammy-   for the prostrap tmrw hun!   .

Hi to Razzy and Lou. hope alls well.
off to meet my DB for dins now!

hugs
A x


----------



## A-D

Hey all!

Anj: Thanks for the good luck for tmw...i'm a bit nervous, but the side effects can't be any worse than these damn headaches!
Lou: Thanks for the levels info...sounds complicated and like you had a rough time  
Sazz: I'd recommend reflexology...it makes me SO relaxed and calm and I sleep like a   (the irony!)
Razzy: I'm still having the odd glass of red wine and diet coke...just a few treats can't hurt can it? Is there evidence that these things are bad when you're trying to build womb lining...you've got me worried now?
Tashja: Thanks for the list and good luck with having bubs!  

BIL found a flat (or rather we did..for him...) spent the last 48 hours listening to father in law tell me how f-ing fabulous my bil is and how he's so unlucky to be in his situation...lost his wife, son and flat...I was rather too quick to point out that he hadn't 'lost' them, they're still alive...could be worse etc etc...they are so bloody insensitive and just don't realise how it feels to be in our situation..I feel dead sorry for my DH as I think his parents are totally neglecting him (and me) during this time...we need support as much as the bil does...grrrrr...makes me so mad! And to top it all off I had to put him up, so now have more cleaning and laundry to do! WOOHOO!

Anyhoos...I'm ranting again...seems to be all I do at the mo! And we're off to the pub quiz again tonight...bil has come back into that group as well, so all our mutual friends are just so concerned about him that it's all we seem to talk about...needless to say I'm not looking forward to it AT ALL! 

God I'm a moaning minnie at the mo...just had to get it off my chest...sorry ...hope i don't put you all off posting on here!

Hello to everyone else...hope you're all okay and being more relaxed than me! Sorry again for the moaning
xx jamina xx


----------



## Lisa41

Hi Tashja

I have been off the thread for a couple of weeks, but I now have a date for stopping the pill, so I would love to join the ladies again.

I am having DE at IM Barcelona and will be stopping the pill 23/9, with ET scheduled for c. 9th October, so I guess I am about the same as Sazz.

Thoughts re the thread



I was a bit worried about reading re the drug side affects. I was hoping there weren't any compared to all those awful injections for stimulating own folicles - hope it is not as bad as that!
I bought the Zita West book yesterday, because everyone I have ever met has a story to tell about the miracle baby of their friend/sister/dog etc etc and ZW seems highly recommended. Found the nutrition part far too comprehensive. Does anyone have any info re importance of nutritian when having DE? I am paranoid because I have had the odd glass of wine (well quite a few actually).
looks like a few of you are having pineapple juice - may as well give it a go.
Angel - what is POF?

Hope you are all doing well - you sound like a friendly bunch, so hopefully talk again
Lisa
xx


----------



## RazzyB

Hi there everyone,

Great to have so many of us on here.

Good luck J tomorrow, don't worry about the prostrap you might not get any of the side effects.  Wouldn't worry too much about a couple of glasses of wine either.  I'm feeling much better now (apart for the hot flushes have started) no other symptoms now.  Think I'll be starting the prognova tomorrow!

Just thought I would add my thoughts on the complementary therapies side of things.  I have just about had most things over the years -  reiki, colour therapy, accupuncture, reflexology, massage, crystals, affirmations, meditation........ Anyway I found that reflexology was the best for relaxation & helping me deal emotionally with everything.  I have just actually qualified as a reflexologist too and am looking forward to helping other people going through fertility treatment.

Lisa: What is the Zita West book?

Angel & Teen:  where you up too - have you had prostrap, started prognova yet?

Can I also ask what the list is all about, not really clear.

Thinking about you all
Rachx


----------



## A-D

Hey girlies
Just a couple of hours till my prostrap!? next step, here I come!

Lisa...POF is premature ovarian failure I think - glad to have you back on board

Razzy: the list is just something Tashja (our moderator) has set up to make it easier for us to see who's on the board...which means we can do personals without missing people out or getting confused..I find them really useful in reminding myself who is at what stage of tx...it's will also look great if we can start adding   to them (fingers firmly crossed...)

I'm getting really nervous now...with every step closer to tx, we're a step closer to that feeling of failure and total destruction if it doesn't work...gotta try and stay positive    

Thanks for being there all of you - you're lovely!  

x j x


----------



## RazzyB

Hi all,
Back from the hospital, all done for another 10 days.  All ok, onto 6mgs Prognova for 1 week then upto 10mgs.  Back 10th Sept.

Were are initially defrosting 2 & we'll see if they develop or not, if not they will defrost another until we have something reasonable (hopefully).  We have 1 excellent, 1 good & 3 average & they can't tell which is which until they are defrosted - which I find abit weird.  Anyway its a plan.  Quite scary though as we could use them all up in this go. So definately    thoughts.......

Off to work now.............. c ya
Rachx


----------



## Lisa41

Hi Ladies

Not sure that I am on the same protocol as you because I do not recognise anything which relates to my instructions.  
I have been told to start with 2 Evopad/ESTRADIOL patches from day 1, then Progesterone pessaries 1 day before ET.

What is Prognova (a patch?)?
what is prostrap?

Rach
- sounds like you have a good selection.  will they let you tr 3?
- Zita West is a midwife/hollistic fertility expert, who has helped some high profile women to have babies.  she has written a book which is pretty straight-forward, although I got a bit lost with all the nutritional advice.  You might find it useful....although it might totally depress you with all the things you are doing wrong!!

Lisa
x


----------



## mistyjones

Hi there

Can I joing you rgroup? Im doing DR at the moment and waiting for red letter day so I can book scan. At LW clinic in Harley street and doign 2nd round IVF with donor sperm.

Dreading next round of drugs as having bad side effects (major mood swings etc) and wondered whether reflexology works? Helps or accupuncture

Any help would be great 
Misty Jones


----------



## Spaykay

I'M BACK!

Hi everyone.

Jamina, ANg thanks for remembering me! I do cycle when next period comes (due now!  ) and see doc next week to get my drugs that he rang me in SF to tell me to take b4 I even had them! CONFUSED OR WHAT! I have to take decapeptyl on day 21 of my cycle, although have no idea how that gets me in sync with her! Or prepares my body for the embies, all will become cleasr next week- Anoying thing is I have left over drugs in my cupboard and could've taken them with me if I'd known, he rang me on day 20! GRRRRRRRR

Kay xxx

Ooo, how's everyone getting on?


----------



## mills4480

hi every1, 

i have been on progynova 6 mg daily and suprecur nasal spray for 10 days now. off up to the clinic for a scan on monday, dh has to go up tuesday for sperm collection (they are collecting my donors eggs on tuesday also!), then hopefully looking to embryo transfer thurs/fri.

I am sooooooooooooooooo scared!!!!!!


----------



## Spaykay

OOooooooo Mills, how exciting, what a nervous time eh, hope you're feeling okay! My nightmares and weird dreams have started already.

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

HI aLL!

Welcome Misty and Mills! Nice to have you on board! 

Welcome back spaykay..we missed you honey!

Kay: are you talking drug induced nightmares? I had prostrap on friday and haven't slept a wink since and had some really horrid dreams last night   I'm also     all the time. DH thinks it's hilarious but I keep reminding him that it will be like this for real one day when I get the real menopause and it'll last a lot longer   

Mills: Everything's starting so soon for you...so excited for you...you MUST keep us all updated...how come you got a donor so quickly? Did you know someone? Is your donor known to you? I'm really pleased and excited for you!     

Misty: I'm having weekly reflexology, but still getting headaches/mood swings/crying etc...so not sure it helps in that respect but it is VERY relaxing! My nurse told me to make sure she didn't stim the ovaries/ uterus bit of the foot as the drugs are trying to shut them down and this could cause conflict...so positive and negative really!?

Lisa: your protocol does sound different but so does kay's I think...don't think it really matters...prostrap is an injection (IN THE BOTTOM for me!!!!) that is equivalent of buserilin on IVF I think...same as downregging for 28 days or something...i think. Have been on the contraceptive pill as well to ensure own system is completely shut down. Progynova is progesterone tablet and also have cyclogest, which is an oestrogen pessary (it might be the other way round oestrogen/progesterone...not sure) Those two start after next AF in order to get lining prepped for ET...which should be in four weeks...

I'm getting scared now...can't imagine how those of you who are starting sooner must feel...great that we're all sharing this! Keep posting!
love you all
xx jamina xx


----------



## mills4480

it all came as a shock to get a donor so soon. basically here is what happened.

jan          consultant applied for funding for donor egg treatment was told waiting list was 2 years
june        1st appointment at our clinic who told us because we are funded they needed to find us a donor within the financial      
              year        ....what a shock
july          started monitored cycle in preparation
august 14th        got the call to say a donor was found so all systems go


so all in all it has been an emotional ride, from thinking it would be 2years, then 1 year and now its NOW!!!!!


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi Girls,
hectic weekend!!!!    Busy BEE ME  
Welcome to Misty and MIlls, Kay good to have you back hun....

Well it's all systems go for me, AF came on fri .......from tmrw will take oestradiol (6Mgs) for womb lining then a scan booked for sat.....!! I am glad to say I didn't have any downreg drugs my doc didn't think |i needed them   

reflexology is going well although it's been a bit of a wake up call to my emotions and coming to terms with them...    have been feelin' a biit low actually, and to top it off had big family dinner with BIL and DW ( jammy - feel the same way as you do about the BIL) she just spent the whole time moaning about her morning sickness!!!! All I could think was " god I would give my right ear to be in your position)...    

Oh well I have my health, ............... for NOW! Not sleeping well either... 
Sorry for the whinge girls...  

How are y'all doing with your drug induced days..?? 

Hugs 
A x


----------



## mistyjones

Hello Ladies

Glad we are all going great guns and loads of    for everyone

good tip abou the reflexology as Im having it weekly too, so will tell her to bot over stimulate

I also went to lunch today where friend has had three children last one a amistake and kept on going on how she only has to look at her hubby and she falls pregnent! Not what I need to hear , also found out that the other couple invited were also going through a IVF, felt a bit like oh lets invite the ivf round today !! ekkk


----------



## Spaykay

Jamina . no drugs yet

I take decapytl on day 21 and that's all I know so far  . Talking to doc today so should find out more this week. Don't really understand why it's my day 21 and nothiong to do with her dates.

TOo tired to talk more, 1 hours sleep, bloomin body so out of sync after hols, not sleeping during day when tired then can't sleep at night AHHHHHHH!

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Morning all

Mills..I'm so pleased for you...sounds like you had some support along the way from your consultant too which is always good. Well done for getting funding too! Is your consultant Mr Pampiglione by any chance? He is our NHS consultant and he said that if we lived in Dorset we may get funding...but we live about one mile into Hampshire!?  

Kay sweetie...get some sleep! xx

Misty: I know what you mean about others getting pg at the drop of a hat...SO NOT FAIR!     At least we'll really appreciate it when it does happen! Which it will!!!!      

Anj: Know what you mean about side effects...I've had enough already...can't stop crying and my tummy's a bit sore!     Dreading the progynova and the pessaries! 

Just a quick question...getting a bit of spot bleeding and not meant to stop pill till tmw and get AF till end of week...is that normal?

love you all
xx jamina xx


----------



## Angel KJ

Morning girlies ...
feeling better to day....  

jammy in reply to your spotting, was it sex induced? that could be why. I am sure it's nothing to worry about, call the clinic if your feeling anxious. 

anyhow off to the country....

Happy Monday everyone    

A x


----------



## Spaykay

Yeh J...call the clinic if you're worried, but I'm sure it's quite normal.

Had 1 hour sleep last night! AHHHHHH!

Kay xxx


----------



## RazzyB

Ooohhh things are hotting up on with the drugs front for everyone.    My symptoms from the prostrap have calmed right down (had it just over 2 weeks ago) so hopefully that will be the same for you ladies.    My sleep was really disturbed too which as I am a 9hours a nite a it was a BIG deal too, hang it there I'm sure it will improve soon.

J - I'd call the clinic too if your concerned, best to check it out that worry yourself - you don't need anything else to stress you.

Lisa - no they will only put back 2.

Feeling surprising calm at the moment  - hope it lasts

Thinking of you all
Rachx


----------



## mills4480

hi just found out today that they will take the embryos to blastocyst for my transfer.

can any1 tell me if success rates are better with this??


----------



## RazzyB

Sorry Mills I can't help on that one.


----------



## mistyjones

hey there
Razzy B- 
I gather blastocysts are far more advanced and more mature therefore have better success rate so well done you! you're well on the way! Blastocysts are supposed to be more in tune witht the natural journey the embies take threfore have better chance on nestling in! 

Jammina - hang on in there! I have just watched Tv about a survior of 7\7 and burst into tears! hormones going crazy! But only a few days before stiming, getting quite excited now, but just want to get to EC! 

I so wish could take a month off work to chill out, such a pain work gets in the way!! Ah well I guess it pays for the treatment. So should be grateful, we unfortunately had to wait for funding  , eventually it came through after two years, and guess what? no donor on NHS!  Typical, anyways finally found a great match but only at LWC which is mega (£££££!)

sorry to complain, but a right pain! sometimes feel like a a   

ANyways good luck everyone for scans this week!


----------



## A-D

HI all

So good to hear everyone's news as we get closer and closer to some results on this thread...     

Thanks for all the good wishes from everyone too....sorry, don't have time for personals...again...i seem to just snatch moments here and there to come online!

Spoke to my clinic and they say spotting's not a problem. took my last pill today, so expecting AF anytime this week...looking forward to the next stage now! 

Walked past a chinese centre today and went in and had acupuncture..talk about spontaneous..he's now signed me up for a session every five days until i go to spain. That, along with reflexology and massage means that i'm spending almost as much on alternative therapies as I am on the actual tx      Still...it will definitely be worth it if it works! That said, if it doesn't work, I don't think I'll bother with it next time...I'll just by shoes to make me feel better instead!  

Love you all...take care
xx jamina xx


----------



## Spaykay

YAY! I slept last night! Called doc too who seems to have forgotten about having called me and telling me to take drugs!   He has to talk to the embryologist to get the details and will call me! Blimey! Hope my donor isn't sooooo confused.

Anyone else not taking the pill to get in sync with their donor?

Kay xxx


----------



## mills4480

hi everyone,

just an update. they got 4 eggs from the donor yesterday and i had a call today to say all had fertilised.

so, depending on how well they progress, ET should be friday or sunday if any might make it to blastocyst!!!


----------



## A-D

Mills
WOW..that's fantastic news! Fingers crossed that they have a good choice to make about which two to put back...will they freeze the others?

[fly]                [/fly]

[fly]    [/fly]

Let's hope you're our first BFP of many!!

Love you all 
xx j xx


----------



## mills4480

yes hopefully will freeze the remainder.

xxxxxx


----------



## Lisa41

Ladies

Do you know that chances of implantation are greatly increased by having acupuncture immediately (ie one hour) before and after transfer?  
I will be seeing Valerie Mendes in Barcelona.  She comes highly recommended from my acupuncturist in London. Think she is also recommended by IM.  Lovely American lady.  I can probably dig out her details if anyone is interested.

Let me know & I will look her up

L


----------



## Rainbow_Neit

Hi Everyone,
Hope to join you all soon, but im only in the looking at ED info at the moment 
Will know more about what were doing after the 12th as to wether or not this is the right route for us 
Good luck to all of you and wishing you all     

Rainbow xxx


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi all,

Good news Mills amd rooting for you   ...
still in London, have now got stinking cold and feeling extremely nauseous , has been 3 days now.    My reflexologists reckons it could be all the emotions coming out as nausea is a big symptom... wondering whether I should put off Et this month. will see how i feel in the next couple of days... have got my day 10 scan monday!!!   

Hope alls well with you girls, weather is not too bad  

I have also tried the acupuncture an hour after ET, I have read that it improves implantation so go for it Lisa, it does make you feel more  !

  rainbow thanks for your post, Good luck on your journey!!
Stickies to all   
A x


----------



## ZenaE

All
Does the accupunture 1 hour before and after tx also apply to a FET cycle?
Zena


----------



## Spaykay

Ooooo Mills, good luck hun, how exciting!    

AF came today (I think...light spotting at moment...why does it always do this to me when I really need it to be obvious?!) And clinic rang to say person with info in donors (yes plural?) and treatment will ring me Monday at 8.30 am EEEEEEEK!

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Wayhayspaykay! hehe

That's great news honey...I'm still waiting for AF before I can start progynova...due tmw...light spotting at the mo, just waiting for the rush! 

x j x


----------



## mills4480

hi all,

thanx for all your kind words of support xxxx  got a provisional appt for midday tomorrow, but if the embryos will last to blastocyst they will call me before 8.30am in which case ET will be sunday.

Its all becoming really real now. Praying for BFP


----------



## RazzyB

Fantastic news Mills, will be thinking of you tomorrow.   

Hope all its well with everyone.
Rachx


----------



## Spaykay

Where'd my AF go?   Only got slight watery light red bit yesterday and nothing today, so when do I start counting day 1? Why does it do this to me? Last months was mad so I thought this months would be okay! There's supposed to be no reason for weird periods, not on my list of fertility probs grrrrrr...

Kay xxx

P.S. HI!


----------



## mills4480

Hi all,

Had my embryo transfer today. The put in 2 Grade 1 8 cell embryos. 

Is this good do you think


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi Girls.

Mills - That is Brill       
text book ET!!!! Prayin for you to have  BFP....   

Have made executive decision to put my ET off til october so Rachel we won't be FET buddies... 
need to get back into shape mentally & physically, Still feeling grotty>>

Hope alls well..

Hugs & stickies   
A x


----------



## Spaykay

Mills - WOW, couldn't ask for more, that's fab hun!           

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Hi all

Mills: That's fantastic news honey...so pleased for you...all sounds great stuff...roll on BFP!      Rest up, take it easy and be looked after! xx

spaykay: I know what you're saying about AF...I got mine today but it's not as full on as usual...i'm counting tmw as day one and having a blood test monday...all systems go 

Anj: sorry you've been feeling pooey..you're wise to wait till you're back on form...in our long journey, what's another month eh? xx

Hey Razzy b, lisa, Rainbow, Misty, Zenam Lou, Sazz, Teen, Em, Debbie and anyone else I've missed...how are you all?

Love and kisses to all
xx jamina xx


----------



## RazzyB

Absolutley fabulous Mills.  Take it easy & think sticky thoughts.    

A - Bummer we wont be FET buddies, but will still be here for you.  Think I would do the same, no point in going ahead if you feel rubbish.  You need to feel 100% to give yourself the best chance.

Kay - hope your AF appears soon.

Rachx


----------



## mills4480

thanks everyone xxxxx

can i just ask, i have had abdo cramps since ET this lunchtime. 

Should I be concerned


----------



## Spaykay

Rach . thanks hun...I think AF is here!

Mills - that sounds normal enough hun, could be wind or the embies finding their way in hun.

Ewwwww DH just turned the aircon on and it smells, hope it's not a dead bird, just gonna take a peek

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Where is everyone   Okay I hope!

AF is soooooo slow not even using pads grrrrrr........

Kay xxx


----------



## Angel KJ

hi all,

Busy weekend.. Just been to see Harry Pot... was brill... 
Mills hope you are resting up and having lots of positive    thoughts !!
Spaykay- I seem to remember my AF was kind of light too.  
Jammy -   .. am excited for you... I guess you 2 will be   buddies..

Have def put mine off now til October... it appears i will probably be up in stirrups for my 40th...Whoopeee  ! but it would be a hell of a b'day present!!!!!     

Hugs and loads of PMA going out to u my lovelys.

A x


----------



## RazzyB

Hi everyone

What a beautiful Monday!  

I too have had a busy weekend, lots of gardening & sailing - I have found muscles I did know existed!  Went to hospital this am, lining is 11.7mm - which they were really happy with.  My FET booked for friday - eek!  Had a bit of bloody discharge yesterday which they were a little concerned about, seems to have stopped now but I have to keep an eye on it. Obviously they dont want my lining to shed.  Start pessaries tomorrow night, which they are hoping will help balance everything out.  Fingers crossed it will all go to plan.

Was just wondering how much, if any & what kind of excercise your all doing?

Hope your all doing good.
Rachx


----------



## mistyjones

Hey girlies

I hope you are are well, had first scan and all is good in the lady garden!
I have started stimimng and feeling so much better for it, can feel a big difference with homrones a bit more settled, roll on EC!!Next scan is Wednesday 12th



Rach, Ive been doing swiming and yoga, and walking, also doing refexology and massage weekly, thinking about acupunture but dont want to overload my body!! But ...heard it is very good around EC and ET


Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## mistyjones

Ah forgot to ask is anyone else using DS? If so are you doing isci? 
Also has your clinicn offered assisted hatching do you know about this?


Thanks ladies


----------



## Spaykay

Mills - howz it goin hun?

Rach - excersise...urm....just scoffed croissant, am starving...wooohooo for frosties coming

Ang - thanks for the AF info, am a bit of a worrier me, day 5 and still not needing pads (doc says no problem)

Jamina - come on AFs..what are they trying to do to us eh!!!!!!

Well, embryoligist rang and I wormed out of her that donor has light brown hair (which means brown in Spain) so that's similar to me...and brown eyes...errrr, mine are blue   Oh well, son in my dream (by the way I dreamt about 3 years ago prior to need for donor that DH and I had a boy but for some reason it was only his, no other woman involved, but I loved it and was his mum!) had DH's colouring, dark skin, hair and eyes, so I don't really mind. So, I rang doc who said "yes, we have a donor for you, come and see me Weds for the drugs!  

So my tx goes...day 21 (of my none exhistant AF!) take decapeptyl...AF comes, stsrt taking progynova (progesterone) and pray that donor cycling can match mine!!!!   Embryologist says it's just luck   whereas doc in his usual jolly way says...hey, you're in time (time for what?) 

I'm afraid I've had a beer to help me chill a bit, am really cutting down though and am under the normal weekly limit of alcohol, not gonna give up totally until I inject. Gonna go do my ticker then!

Kay xxx


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi Girls,

Am getting so excited for you girls.... Rach I think that gentle exercise is good.... no bouncing activities!!!!   

Misty - i believe that assisted hatching is when the outside of the embryo (think it's called the zona pecculida...something like that) is quite tough, usually older women tend to have harder ones. sometimes the embryos need a bit of help hatching so they crack the shell.... hope this is useful!  
I had ICSI but my Eggs and my DE Eggs did not need hatching..

Howz the AF Spaykay and Jammy?? 

yes it has been a lovely Monday.... feeling so much better today. Have managed to persuade DH to take me away for early b'day treat!!!!     

Hugs 
A x


----------



## mills4480

Kay - Things are going OK, just worried things wont work out!  ET was friday 7th so test date is the 21st!!!! I just dread it each time i go to the loo...waiting for dreaded af to rear her ugly head!

Still having slight abdo twinges but nothing else really. When does implantation usually occur? What signs should I look out for?

Sorry to ramble on.

Big hugs to everyone xxx

Em xx


----------



## sazz

Hey ladies-I hve opposite problem-woken up by cramps/light pink bleeding (sorry-TMI) altho' still on pill!!!!(Af just doesn't know how to behave ) Grrrr.Am due to start some kinds of meds (still blissfully unaware(of maybe dopey  of what is to come!!!!)on Sunday. Glad you are all fine

Mills-drove myself crazy last 2ww with symptom spotting-it's so tough not to think about what everything means....

Spay-brill news that you hve a donor   -when is ET planned for?

Misty-love the idea of a "lady garden"-never heard that b/f!!

Jammy-Glad missing AF turned up!!!

Angel-when are you cycling?

Razzy-exercise!!! Try to cycle a bit-but not done so much recently.... 

Take care all-loads of love
Sazz


----------



## A-D

Hi all

Blood results were 'perfect' apparently, so starting progynova tomorrow! Thinking I'll take it with evening meal, unless any of you have better advice/experience?

Sazz: AF is so blummin annoying!!! Don't worry though, I'm sure the other meds will realign everything the way it's meant to be!

Mills/Em: 2ww must be so nerve racking...we're all with you along the way honey...we've never got that far, so I can't pretend to know how you're feeling...but I do know that I'm scared witless (that's not a typo!  ) about going through it...if we get that far! Have everything crossed for you honey...don't know what symptoms are either way...just try and be positive    

Spaykay: all sounds good ...roll on the meds!

Rachel: Exercise? hehe what's that? I'm keeping it VERY gentle...been playing golf once a week and going to a pilates session once a week...that's about it! Although we have a long w/e in devon this w/e for golf/tennis/archery etc etc...but i'm taking it easy and sticking to one glass of red wine with my meal (that's probably too much, but I'm sure I read somewhere it's good for womb lining!?)

Anj: Where's he taking you? Hope you're feeling better x

Misty: sorry I know nothing about assisted hatching...and I feel for you with the stimming.....hope it's going ok and you're not suffering too much...keep drinking that water! 

BIG HELLO to everyone else
love you all 
x Jamina x


----------



## EmD78

hi jamina!

really glad that your bloods were perfect and that you are able to move on to the final part of this long journey! Do you know when you will be going to Ceram? Have you had any info regarding your donor yet? I mailed Fiona at Ceram for an update on where I was on the list and her reply was that I am very close now! apparently they are currently scheduling ladies that went on the list at the end of March and I went on at the beginning of April so fingers crossed my turn soon! I am going over for an initial appointment on 2nd Oct whatever but I'd love it if I knew I had a definate donor by then. When were you told that they had found you a donor? I'm just trying to work out how long it would be from having a donor confirmed to actually having treatment. Time seems to go sooo slowly when waiting doesnt it?

very best of luck for the next stage and best wishes for a perfect healthy lining!

Anyone else having treatment at Ceram any time soon? Good luck to all !! 


Em x


----------



## A-D

Em,
We went on the waiting list at beginning of Jan and got an email from Ruth mid July..(I'm CMV so was told it could take up to 9 months). We are due to fly out for EC/ET on the 24th Sept...I'll let you do the maths!

Fingers crossed you get that email soon!

As for time going slowly...yes it does...seems like years ago we got a donor...and the next two weeks are going to go by SOOOO slowly! 

Thanks for your good wishes too!  
x jamina x


----------



## Spaykay

Hiya

Gonna try and do personals but have full AF now YAY so may get lost!

Sazz - take decapeptyl on 21st day of AF and then ET about 3 weeks after that I guess after AF drops...urm 16th Oct at a guess if we're lucky. Seeing doc tomorrow to get drugs

Em - getting close hun, how exciting

Jamina - posted to you on the other thread hun

Mills - some ladies get no symptoms at all and even get AF pains b4 a BFP, others get all sorts of symptoms. I think implantation is around day 8/9 but don't rely too much on that info!

Misty - hope all's going well

Ang - AF great, ta for asking!

I told everyone at school and my bro that I had my AF coz I was so excited, funnily enuf they we'ren't really interested  

Anyone else? How are you?

Kay xxx


----------



## loobylou713

Hi girls

Just thought i would let you know my AF as turned up at last today. I will be going out to Czech for my 3 little frosties around the 27th of this month.

I am so excited now.


Lou
xxx


----------



## A-D

Lou...that's so cool...and I guess we'll be 2ww buddies too...which is even cooler! EC for us is scheduled for the 25th/26th so we'll have ET hopefully 27th/28th...fingers crossed for double whammy of BFPs!!!
So are you on progynova now? or what is your drug regime?
I was excited now I'm just scared... 
take care and keep us updated 
xx j xx


----------



## loobylou713

Jamina well i am on a right list this time.

1 x3 aday 2mg estrofem similar to progynova
1x baby asprin
1x predisone steriod
1x folic


Then 5 days before 3 x200mg progesterone (utrogestan)

3 days before 1 x fragmin injection.

I will be like a human pin cushion and rattling by time i have finished. But hey it's all worth it if i get a BFP again.

Will be nice to have a 2 ww buddy.

Hopefully i will have transfer around the 28th sept. I am having 3 frosties at blasto stage put back. I just can't wait to go back i have been waiting what seems like forever.

Lou
xxx


----------



## RazzyB

Hi all

Lou - don't envy all those injections.  Whats the fragmin for not heard of that one.

J - Glad to hear things are starting for you now.  My clinic are very specific to spread the prognova over the day, so that you keep your eoestogen levels even rather than taking all the drugs at once, that will make your levels spike up.  (hope that makes sense) 

Em - the 2ww is the worst, try not to worry about everything.  I had all sorts of twinges, feelings last time same as some others on the site.  I got BFN & others got BFP, so you can't tell, just try relax & take it easy & hope the time ticks by.  When do you find out??

I'm feeling knackered today, no particular reason why.  Trying to take it easy but feel abit guilty about sitting here watching crap on the tv, playing on the internet.

HI to everyone else, hope everything is going ok.
Rachxx


----------



## loobylou713

Razzy- Fragmin is to thin my blood too help the flow to my uterus.


linda


----------



## Spaykay

Great new Lou, get injecting.

Jamina I hope you ignored my progynova advice as when I picked it up today I rialsed that it goes nowhere near your front bum, sorry, was muddled with prgefferik  

Looks like end of my 2ww will be just as my SIL is coming over for her hen night, oh XXXX how do I get out if that? It's only me, her and our mums!!!! Some get to know each other time, knew it would clash, PANTS!

How long after AF comes do you start progynova? I have to ring doc when next AF is here, have big bum injection on day 21! He says not to worry about donors timing coz they have lots of donors  , be a bit like a lucky dip eh!

Had kids in school for the 1st time today and they're reaaaaaally cte, 2 and 3. Only 1 asked why the pet fish wasn't moving! We've killed 3 in 2 days  

Kay xxx


----------



## loobylou713

Kay- I had to start mine on day 1 this time i am on 1x3 times a day but when i was having a fresh cycle for a few days i was only on 2.


Linda


----------



## RazzyB

Hi Kay

Bummer about the hen night - do they not know?  It is really tricky not letting on, especially if its really unusual that you don't have a drink!

I had my prostrap injection on day 21 (presume that will be the big injection your doc is talking about).  Then started my prognova 2 weeks later.  my ET on friday will be day 15 I have been on the prognova.  Not sure if that is the same for everyone else??

I got quite broody over a kitten the other day & I dont even like cats that much!   I worried myself abit

Linda - thanks for that, learn something new everyday.

Rachx


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks Rach, sounds the smae as me

Thanks Linda for answering

Hopefully I will just slip in the 2ww and resuilts b4 the hen night. I don't mind saying I'm pg to SIL or getting ****** if I'm not! But don't really want to go out in Madrid and sleep in a hotel during 2ww, don't think DH would let me anyway!

kAY XXX


----------



## wendie

Hi i will join,good luck to those of you that have started we have first appt on the 1st of October,so i have been told it will start as soon as i want (and pay me thinks) so would be great to hear how you are all doing as it will really help me and DH !
                                        Wendie xx


----------



## Spaykay

I've gone mad, I earlier apologised for wrong advice on progynova and I didn't even give the advice on this thread   Going slowly mad.

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Question - DH travellling on day of day 21 bum injection. AF came slow and in evening, do I 1) inject early morning or 2) late night?

Kay xxx


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi honeys,

Spaykay - not sure about that one I guess what's convenient with your lifestyle. Hen night bit tricky!!!  

Girls on 2WW mills/Misty  first of all my sympathies, I feel it is the worst part of the treatment...   Try not to stress too much  about the symptoms, because we are all different... There is a 2WW thread which is helpful. Big hugs and lots of PMA    

Razzy - think your ET should be any day now??    

Jami- I will begin to take my estrogen 3 x 2mg a day spread throughout the day... AF is due around 30th sep so on day 3 I take those + aspirin + folic acid... so my ET should be around the 16th Oct!!  As my birthday falls around that time DH is taking me to Paris 1st week of oct for 4 days.... and we will nip down to the South to see some friends too.....  A great distraction!!!     am soooo excited   

Lou- good luck you are on your way too........   

Wendie.. Stickies to you too  .

Em - I know it's difficult but try not to stress  

To anyone I have missed , big hugs...

Got to dash

A x


----------



## Spaykay

OMG A, we should be on 2ww together!   I'm hoping it's sooner than later so I can get on with hen night!

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Hi all
Just a quickie from me: donor started meds on saturday...what a lovely lady..my progynova's boosted to 4mg and we're due to fly out a week today...one more hurdle crossed....several more to go!

x j x


----------



## loobylou713

Jamina i am due to fly out a week on weds thats the 26th i am having transfer on the 27th looks like there might be one or two of us on the 2ww together. I think i will do a diary again. It kept me sane and not only that i can see if anything is different this time.


Linda
xxx


----------



## mills4480

Hi all, I tested early today (meant to be thurs). Used a clearblue digital test, and the words came up  PREGNANT.

Do you think this is accurate? I dont want to get too excited!!


----------



## loobylou713

Oh wow congratulations mills. I tested early on my last cycle in fact it was day 9 and i got a bpf as well. You will be worried be warned lol i kept thinking oh i hope it doesn't change. I am sure with only 2 days to go it could well be something to jump around about.


Linda
xxx


----------



## sazz

Mills-I am so happy for you!!!!Let's hope this is the first of many BFPs on this thread....
Sazz


----------



## Spaykay

Oh Mills that's grrrrrreat...I've heard that BFN's can be wrong but not BFP's hun!!! YAY!!!

            

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Mills! That's fantastic! BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU...BRING ON THE DANCING BANANAS..FIRST OF MANY WE HOPE! 
[fly]         [/fly]
XXjaminaXX


----------



## Spaykay

Can any of you ladies that have just done a cycle help me:

Dh's work have just decided to send him to a meeting in Germany smack bang when I think I'll need his wrigglers... I take my day 21 injection on 27th September to make my period come, how long after that do you reckon I'll need his sperm?

Kay xxx


----------



## loobylou713

Spaykay- mine came as normal then i had to take estrogen on day 1 then they can do transfer from day 17 up to day 22. 

I hope that helps.

Linda


----------



## Spaykay

Cheers Linda - we phoned the doc and he's told DH to go to the meeting and that they'ññ freeze his sperm b4 hand if neccesary...apparently freezing sperm makes no difference.      And my mum and dad are in Alicante so they can drive up to look after me for the beginning of the 2ww.

Kay xxx


(phewww...was just about to loose the post but copied it to paste just b4 it dissappeared!)


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi Girlies,

OMG mills Congrats on BFP this calls for the dancing bananas.... one of many hopefully         

Well back in the Med...
Spaykay- I am glad you sorted out your   problem!
not sure if we will be on 2WW together now as thinking of postponing til november... Going to France beginning of Oct then my bday... DH doesn't want me stressing to get back for scans and stuff... and the legs in stirrups for my 40th didn't really appeal to me  ... will see when AF comes then make a decision, going back for the snowbabies!!!   .

Had loads of  this weekend..I know that there isn't a hope in hell , but hey it's fun tryin !

Jami- how u doing on the PRog ...??

LoobyLou -  for the 27th   ..

hope everyone else is good.... Happy Tuesday  

A X


----------



## A-D

Hi all
Doing okay on the progynova...no side effects...just major tension..getting very worried about it all. DH came home from work yesterday and told me everyone he works with has a cold...that's not going to do his swimmers much good!!!

Just waiting for updates on lovely donor's scans now...flights are booked for Monday...just don't know what to do with myself..

Is there a guidebook for what to do during the 2ww (if we get that far!?)

x jamina x


----------



## Lisa41

Jamina
Everything is crossed for you. 
Lisa
x


----------



## Rainbow_Neit

Hi Everyone,
Just to let you all know Me and DP have our first appt at Sheffield to discuss ED on 1st November 
And im on the waiting list which is currently 6-12 months.
I'll keep you posted 
Love,Hugs and best wishes to everyone 

Rainbow xxx


----------



## redmond

Hi All,
Just popped on to wish Jamina all the best for your treatment-I hope all goes well and you get a positive outcome.  I have been lurking for a while trying to get my head together and postponed treatment probably now Nov.  Just wanted too send you positive vibes you have always been so supportive to everyone on newbie site       to all of you going through treatment at the moment xx


----------



## A-D

Thanks Lisa, Thanks Redmond...getting closer now and nerves are running high! Just had last reflexology session and my reflexologist was close to tears and gave me a massive hug and a free massage! How sweet is that!? Got another acupuncture Monday morning, just after my scan and then it's off to the airport!

xx j xx


----------



## loobylou713

Not long now Jamina i am like you nervous but so excited. 7 more sleeps and i will be there 8 more sleeps and i will be PUPO.

I am glad to say i have had side effects at all. I was expecting something from the steriod as i have never taken it before. I start taking my progesterone in a few days then i know my boobs will start to hurt but it's all worth it. 

Good luck to anyone else whos having treatment soon.


Linda
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

WOW Linda and Jamina      it's so close now. As for 2ww Jamina, everyone's advice is so different you just have to do what makes you feel good.

Kay xxx


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi Girls,

jami and Linda best of, best of, best of luck......   

Jami- for 2ww a good collection of "Friends or Sex in the City" something upbeat that keeps you in good spirits......As much escapism as possible.. your reflexologist sounds really good too.. 

Redmond- I know where you're coming from, have also had a small set back psychologically   . Trying to get my head straight before embarking on numero 8 !!! hope you're doing ok??  
I guess i should really be kicked off this thread as it's probably Nov now..  

Big hugs to all. 
A x


----------



## vixie

Hello ladies (and thanks for being redirected here from wherever it was I posted before),

It's good to here that there's good news on the thread, I will take that as a good sign!

I'm hoping it's not too late to join you. I've been on my eostradiol patches for 2 weeks now and am on tenter hooks as we wait for the phone call to say come over for ET. We're being treated at IM Barcelona who have been great so far. Had a bit of a hic-up last weekend when I had to have my d8 ultrasound to check my endometrial thickness and they found a simple cyst on my ovary. When I told IM Barca I got mixed messages about how that might impact on the cycle, but all seems to be well again now and they've said it shouldn't affect anything. It was the start of the roller coaster I guess, but I had hoped that we'd at least get to Spain before the ups and downs really kicked in. Poor DH didn't know what to do or say.

So, anticipated ET between 23rd Sept and 1st Oct... here we are... I hope DH's sperm we left there in August works OK when defrosted, and that we hear soon..... if this waiting is bad, I'm looking forward to the 2ww bit!!!  

Bets Wishes,

Vixie


----------



## EmD78

Hi Vixie,

welcome to the September thread! I see from your signature notes that you are in a similar position to me- I went on the pill in my teens but had irregular periods when I was younger. I was diagnosed with POF when I came off the pill at 24. Did you get a reason for your POF? I am due to have treatment soon at Ceram but if that fails then we are considering the refund programme at IM. You are a bit ahead of me, I have not been matched a donor yet. I shall be watching your progress and keeping my fingers crossed that you are successful first time!

Very best of luck, keep us posted,

Em


----------



## A-D

Hi Vixie and welcome
Sounds exciting! Fingers crossed....maybe we'll be waiting for two weeks together...keep us updated.
I'm dead nervous...we're due to fly out on Monday but I keep panicking that we're going to get a call that says cycle is being abandoned..would we have heard by now do you think?

x J x


----------



## Spaykay

Yes Jamina, pretty sure you'd've heard by now. I'm getting cold feet, injection on Thursday and I'm beginning to think that maybe I don't want to do this. Everyone at work is having fun going out, getting to know each other and I'm stuck with TTC and trying not to drink and I dunno if this is what I want any more. PANICK!

Kay xxx


----------



## SUSZY

Hi girls
I know some of you and not sure if I am going to manage to keep up with all these threads.
As posted elsewhere Jamina- good luck, you must be so excited and try not to worry everything will be alright and good luck.
spaykay-  I too am so nervous about these inj and am dreading doing them and the side effects but remember the hopeful outcome and why we are doing it and also the fact that our donors are going through the worst part EC. Keep focused and we are all here for each other.
Hi to the other girls and good luck
love
susie


----------



## RazzyB

Hi Ladies
My goodness I've been away for a week & I've missed sooooo much.  Hi to all you new ladies on the thread.

Mills - BRILLIANT      The first of many BFP to come...
Jamina - Best wishes for the weekend, keep us posted.
Ang - Don't worry about postponing till November - sounds like its a good idea with everything else going on.

Well my ET went all ok on the 14th, then went down to Cornwall for a week, didn't get time to post before I left.  Have done very little really this week, alittle bit of walking (very gentle) and lots of sitting in cafes eating healthy cakes & herbal teas!  Had to defrost all my fe.  Had 5, 2 didn't survive the process at all, 1 rubbish & 2 ok to put back.  Grade 1.5 ish, changed from when they told us to when they went back in.  1 got better & 1 got worse - so god only knows whats going on.  Have felt ok really, just been tired (but that could be the sea air) & need to wee ALOT.  Wednesday is D Day, getting abit nervous now.

Rachx


----------



## vixie

Morning Ladies!

Have transtitioned from feeling incredibly anxious waiting for "the call"... to feeling incredibly anxious plus excitement, now that we have had "the call". We were innocently mooching around Cambridge trying to distract ourselves from what's going on yesterday, and then a nice chap from IM Barcelona called my mobile... and I'd told myself that we wouldn't hear over the weekend... how wrong can I be? So, like Jamina, we fly on Monday, for ET on Wednesday 26th Sept. Is that the day you have your ET Jamina Are you at IM Barcalena too? How do you deal with the waiting? Any good distraction techniques?!

We've decided to try and make it into a bit of a holiday, so I've booked something on lastminute.com on costa brava.... we've never been before so we'll see what it's like...! Here's hoping it's the relaxed, chilled break we need. Probably full of oldies at this time of year... we'll fit in then ;o)

Anyway, I'm now begining to get nervous... being new to it all. The speed of how quickly things have moved with IM has been incredible, we saw them on 13th August, and ET planned 26th Sept, so exactly the 6 weeks they said upfront. 

Em - thanks for your note - they have no idea about my cause for POF either. I had various tests done but nothing gave a reason. I did play womens rugby for 13 years (I retired last year post-diagnosis) but they assure my that that has had absolutely nothing to do with it. May be it's just one of those things that I need to learn to accept. I'm a biochemist/scienctist by background, so I've found the whole thing of "reason unknown" really hard to come to terms with. What about you?

Here's hoping that all goes well for you ladies...

Best Wishes

Vixie


----------



## A-D

Vixie...that's incredible! We're at Ceram in Marbella. Are you having donor embryos? How come you don't have to be there earlier? We're there for EC Wednesday and ET two or three days later...if her scan goes okay...(today!?!??!)

Hi to everyone else...will keep you posted...my mind's all over the place at the mo
x j x


----------



## SUSZY

Good luck Vixie - they are certainly quick over there - here we have to wait 6 weeks for an appt! good luck to you too - its all so exciting good luck
jamina - good luck again to you honey - how things have moved forward since you first started posting on donor newbies.
thinking of you both and keep us posted.
hi to the rest of the girls
take care
Susie


----------



## EmD78

Hi Vixie,

wow, things are moving quickly for you...how exciting!! Just to say tons of luck for your trip, looking forward to hearing good news from you!

I had a reason for my POF...my consultant ordered a genetic screen (although he was convinced it would come back normal and my reason would be 'unknown') and it showed that I carry a permutation to fragile x syndrome. Apparently carrying this blip on a gene has been linked to POF. It doesnt always cause POF but if I hadnt had POF and I conceived naturally I would be at risk of my children or grandchildren being born with fragile x syndrome which causes learning difficulties. I guess that it is natures way of making sure that a 'blip' is not passed on potentially causing problems to future generations. In a way it is nice to know the cause but there is nothing I can do about it. It doesnt have any other implications to me other than POF. 

Well, thats enough about me!! Im now thinking that I should have gone to IM first as last as it woluld have been much quicker than going to ceram first. Ah well, i'm keeping my fingers crossed that I will get pregnant at Ceram and have no need to go to IM!!

Lots and Lots of luck, look forward to you posting the good news!!!

Em xx


----------



## RazzyB

Hi all,
Couldn't wait so did a pg test this morning - it was bfn.  Feeling blue  .  Will find out tomorrow for definate  
Rachx


----------



## Spaykay

Oh poo Rach...hope it was too early.   for tomorrow!

Kay xxx


----------



## SUSZY

Hi girls
realise looking back I know a few of you after all
i start d/ring tomorrow pretty nervous and scared but also excited
things are moving so quickly for a few of us on here
razzby sorry about your bfn love and hugs to you
mills - congats on your bfp
just wanted to say good luck and to say thinking of you Jamina and Linda who are there now
really hope it goes well
love and luck to the rest of you girls

take care

love

susie


----------



## SUSZY

Morning
Thinkingof you all in spain! good luck toyou all
well i did it !! the first injection for down regging and it was fineand did not hurt hardly atall (although I know Angela hs the worst bit with the stimming) feel fine, great and very positive.  dh said am i going to turn into a wherewolf (spelling?)  by the time he gets home.!

speak later

love

Susie


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi Girls,
just a quickie to say Major stickies      to Jamina , Vixie and Linda out there in Espana........   .

Rach - Sorry    for BFN am holding out and hoping that was too early...

Suzie - hang in there.....  

Spaykay - hang in there  .

Battery going on laptop....

Hasta manana 

Anj x


----------



## RazzyB

Hi ladies

Hold onto your hats - its not a bfn - its a maybe!!   Have to go back for another blood test on friday, my hcg levels are 6.4 (anything below a 2 is a bfn)  Its still along way off a defo bfp but am holding onto the fact that they are abit lazy and need abit of extra time!!        

Wasn't expecting that am abit flabergasted to be honest.

Lots to stickie thoughts to all.
Rachx


----------



## Angel KJ

OMG Rach, 
   ......
so hoping it;s a BFP!!!!!! 


tonnes of stickies  

A X


----------



## yonny

Aha!! heres where you're all hiding!!!  I know some of you off other threads!!

I had my DR injection last monday so just waiting for AF before starting the loopy tabs!! Seems similar to Kay and Loobys protocol! 
ET is planned for 18th October - so the madness begins again!!!!!!!!!!

Rach, so pleased for you!!!

Hugs and    to everyone else!!

Yonny x


----------



## Spaykay

Oooooo Rach,   for tomorrow!

I'm waiting for DH to come home and give me my bum jab, I know it doesn't hurt but why does the needle have to be soooooooooo BIG!?!

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Where are ya all? Rach, how'd it go? Jamina - how'd it go? Everyone else How's it going?

Kay xxx


----------



## RazzyB

Hi
Sorry couldn't face posting last night.  My levels dropped back down so its a bfn  , the embroys had tried to implant but just weren't strong enough to hold on.  A big blow not really sure what the next step is for us - we have no frozies left.  Possibly embroyo donation or adoption, we'll do some research when we feel ready.

At the minute I just feel that no matter what you do, relaxing, good diet, exercise, no stress etc etc it is a real lottery as to whether its works or not.  Didn't think it would be this hard.
  
Heres hoping everyone else has more luck than us.   

Kay - I agree it all seems to have gone very quiet.  How you doing??
Rachx


----------



## vixie

Hello Ladies,

Blimey this thread has grown in a few days.

Back from Spain last night. All went well with the visit to IM Barcelona, we got 8 eggs from our donor (they assured us of a minimum of 5) and all were fertilised. We had 5 good embies, and they two they transferred were grade 9-10 which is good news. The other they assure us a good too and they've been frozen together. 

It's been a funny week, I've been feeling a bit "precious" and have read 3 books in distraction mode. Now we are waiting... test day is 10th October and reading about those of you and the 2ww, it seems best that I keep myself clear of self testing, in order to avoid false negatives/positives etc. I have to go away with work today (on a Sunday, humph) so will be in Birmingham til Tuesday, which in a way I guess is good as that'll be one week gone by the time I'm home again.

Hope all went well for your in Marbella Jamnina, (and that Marbella was a nicer destination than costa brava - note to self - don't go and stay there again - next time, if needed, do a Barcelona city break!).

Here's hoping that there's positive news with your transfers soon...

Best Wishes

Vixie


----------



## Angel KJ

Morning Girls,

Oh Rach I am soo sorry  , Big hug to you and DH , look after one another  . I know it's tough, Grieve first then make the decisions.

Vixie, jami, loubi and the other Espana ladies in waiting    
Suzy hope the jab wasn't too bad.   
Spaykay happy jabbing too....
Yonny - might be cycling with you as AF hasn't appeared yet if it arrives after 2/10 will go with this month instead of nov.... we will see. aren't yours   frosties too 

Stickies to all, am also sending you some     to brighten your day!!  

Hugs 
A x


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Rach I just popped in to see if Jamina is back from Spain and saw your post – I am so very sorry to hear your news.  What a terrible blow.  

So hard.  It sounds like you were nearly there this time.  When you have the energy why not ask your Con for some advice, maybe there are some tests you can do?

You and DH take really good care of yourselves.

Thinking of you    

Jaydi x


----------



## Spaykay

I'm sorry Rach, how unfair this is eh! xxx

A bum jabbing fine but still got a sore ****! Just hoping AF doesn't come too soon as it's done that b4 and cocked it all up, day 24 now so so far so good.

Vixie, great news on the embies hun!!!!

Anyone heard from Jamina?

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Hi all! I'm back! Sorry I didn't post at all from spain but it was all so hectic and emotional and exciting and bizarre that I just didn't even find out where the nearest internet access was...but I did think about you loads!

Rach - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN - and that you had so many ups and downs getting the final result.  

I'm on the 2ww now, with two grade one embies on board...one with 2% fragmentation and one with 7% fragmentation...sounds good to me, but this is my first 2ww as both IVFs with my own eggs stopped at EC...so it's all new ground for me and somewhat daunting too.

Our lovely donor produced six eggs..we had ICSI on five of them and they all fertilised...one went loopy, two were fab (which I'm now holding on tight to...i hope) and two looked good but weren't progressing very fast, so won't know whether they are freezable or not for a couple of days...Went through a rollercoaster of emotion...thought we'd get more eggs, but weren't disappointed as we at least managed to fertilize some (again unchartered territory for us!)  

ET took place yesterday and we're home now and I'm resting up but trying not to be overcautious about it all! Go through moments of being superpostive to supernegative, to philosophical about the whole thing! Now we know we can have embies put back, we at least know we can give it another go if this doesn't work...but fingers crossed we won't get to that stage, as I'm not sure I could cope with the whole waiting list thing again! 

x jamina x


----------



## Milly40

Jamina,
        hey....found you on this thread finally   good luck on your 2WW and you are officially PUPO......got everything crossed for you hun... 
 
                                  Love milly xx


----------



## A-D

Thanks Milly

I think I've upset everyone on the DE Newbies thread though, as no one there has acknowledged my return   Maybe I've upset them by not posting when I was out there...I did think about you all, it was just SO stressful!

Thanks again

xx j xx


----------



## RazzyB

Thanks for you kind words/thoughts, much appreciated.

Glad to hear everything went well for you Jamina.     Take it easy & try not to read too much into any twinges/lack of twinges you may have.  Bet you glad to be home.

   to all.

Rachx


----------



## Spaykay

Jamina - you haven't upset anyone on the other thread luv!   And you're PUPO so that¡s gggrrreat!!!! I'm just waiting for AF now which is luckily looking like it'll come at the correct time and not too early!

Kay xxx


----------



## Milly40

Hey Jamina,
              you have definitely not upset anyone, I was looking for you hun......I think of all you girls but sometimes cant keep up with all the news etc all of the time.........dont worry yourself   think about your little embeddies ........congrats to you   
lots of sticky vibes to you.....   
wish me luck for thurs........ 
  love and hugs  Milly xx


----------



## Angel KJ

Hey Jami,
ditto what Kay says, it is stressful the last thing on your mind is finding an internet cafe...

anyhow yes you are officially PUPO..............  fingers & toes crossed for you doll  

Rach -  
Vixie  
Loubi  
Millie   
Spaykay  

and anyone else i have missed      

off on my jollies on thurs til tues... will try and post again before then..

   A X


----------



## Angel KJ

for thurs Millie  x


----------



## Milly40

thanks so much Angel.........really appreciate it...  enjoy your hols..... 
love Milly xx


----------



## Angel KJ

Thanks sugarpuff  

A X


----------



## A-D

Milly - good luck for Thursday honey and thanks so much for your kind words...you're lovely  

Anj - have a fab hol xx

Kay - nearly there honey...xx

xx jamina xx


----------



## Spaykay

for Thurs Milly!

How's ya diddlin' Jamina you PUPO lass?

Kay xxx


----------



## wendie

Hi Everyone
                              I have been catching up with all your posts,and am feeling for all of you,i am feeling a tad emotional just reading what you girlie's have been through. We are going to start drugs on the 15th i think and possible ED in Alicante in Nov so early days Yet.
                                Fingers and toes crossed for you Jammina    and big hugs to you Rachel   
                            If anyone is going to start about the same time i would love a cycle buddy?
                                                          Wendie


----------



## Spaykay

Welcome Wendie and good luck.

Kay xxx


----------



## Lisa41

Hi Ladies
Thanks for all your posts; they help enormously. I tend not to post much myself, but you all express exactly what I am feeling myself and whilst partners are great, they cannot really know how it feels.

Anyway, I got the call yesterday. EC is tomorrow and we fly out to Girona on Sunday morning for ET on Monday. We are staying at my parents house in the Costa Brava (there are some gorgeous parts -honest!!) with DE flying home on Weds night and my Dad staying with me until Friday night. Hopefully it will be warm, so I can warm my tum in the sun reading trashy novels.

I feel really excited this time. With DE, we at least have a fighting chance and I am very grateful to the lovely donor who will not have a great day tomorrow poor thing.

*Acupuncture*
I know that Valerie is out of town. Has anyone had acupuncture around ET and used anyone other than Valerie? She is back on Tues - does anyone know if it is too late to have acupuncture the next day?

Good luck Jamina, Vixie, Linda - we are willing you on
Really really sorry Rach
Elsiemay - are you on this thread? How are you getting on?

LOL
Lisa


----------



## Spaykay

Great news Lisa and good luck. Your history sounds similar to mine, failed IVFs and PGD showed probs. I'm still awainting AF booooriiiiing...will soon be out of sync with donor and clinic have rung and I've missed their calls and then they were engaged and now shut grrrr....3 days of that and hnow it's the weekend!

Kay xxx


----------



## SUSZY

kay
hopefully the clinic will phone again and get through and or leave a message, cannot they not phone your mobile.
good luck to the rest of you on tx and waiting
take care
love
susie


----------



## Spaykay

It was my mobile Susie, but with 40 screaming kids in the room I don't hear it. I carried it all day 1 day...the only day they didn't ring!

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Called my doc and he's going to contact the lady doing my cycle stuff!

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Hi all...it's a bit quiet on here...
2ww is sending me    and i'm losing the plot...testing Thursday!
Welcome to Wendie, hope all's going well for you Lisa and hello to everyone else

xx j xx


----------



## Spaykay

How long after AF comes do I start progynova? And what does it do? Still awaiting AF!!!!! Day 31 grrrr...

Kay xxx


----------



## vixie

Hi Ladies,

Apologies for the lack of posting, it's not through lack of thinking about your progress (as well as my own!) but more trying to keep myself distracted in a reduced stress kind of way. Not that reading this is stressfull, but I've tried to keep myself distracted and focused on other things to stop me going mental. I hope that you are doing alright... 
Jamina - your 2 ww has been bareable and good luck for your Thursday test day news
Lisa - good luck for your trip to Girona and enjoying Costa Brava!
Wendie - hello and here's hoping your prep is going well for November 

The 2 ww has been a long 2 weeks, test day is tomorrow and now I can't sleep. I have had various abdominal pains (which feel like period pains) and feel pretty bloated and now have managed to get myself a cold. I haven't had any bleeding at all. I'm really not sure what I expected to feel like, but one of the worst bits is the continual looking for "signs" which I think is the same for DH, or at least he humours me! 

Here's hoping that the embies decided that they like their new home and that the patches and pessaries will contine for another 70 days!

Good luck and keep strong to you all,

LOL Vixie


----------



## EmD78

GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING TOMORROW VIXIE!!!

Really really hope you get a BFP and that the pessaries are with you for a while longer!!!

Look forward to hearing you news.

Best wishes to you,

Em


----------



## A-D

VIXIE honey - didn't realise you were testing today..SO sorry! I'm up tmw and like you, I've been knicker knocker watching to no avail...have AF style cramps and no implantation bleeding...but until the fat lady sings there's always hope..fingers crossed you get a massive BFP and I follow 24 hours later...come and post AS SOON as you know...we're here for you whatever...


xx jamina xx


----------



## RazzyB

Hi Jamina & Vixie
All the best for tomorrow & I hope you get the BFP your hoping for.  I'll be thinking of you both. 
Rachx


----------



## vixie

Hello ,

Well I have given my blood sample at lunch time, but don't get my result til tomorrow, possibly Friday they said. Not quite what the receptionist said when I made the appointment, but given that it's my supportive GP, then I mustn't grumble, and will just turn into a pestering hourly caller tomorrow. Grrrrrrrr......So now I have another 2 days possibly to wait on top of the 2 weeks...  

I've decided to be optimisitc though... as you say Jamina, fat lady, singing.... etc. 

Feeling knackered today due to about 3 hours sleep last night. 

Here's to some good news from you ladies in the meantime to keep me going....

LOL Vixie


----------



## A-D

Vixie...good to hear from you! I was getting worried and have been checking regularly throughout the day! I TOTALLY know how you feel..I'm dreading going to bed tonight as I just don't know if I'll sleep a wink and I'm just so scared of a BFN tomorrow! Well..I'll keep checking tmw and Friday for you and I'll post as soon as I know my result too...I'm pretty sure the clinic phones me within a few hours...but we'll see!
Mutual sticky vibes! (if that doesn't sound too weird!  )         

xx j xx


----------



## Milly40

GOOD LUCK JAMINA AND VIXIE, routing for you both........
                        

  Love Milly xx


----------



## Spaykay

JAMINA and VIXIE      for tomorrow

As for me...my donor is about to ovulate and I haven't even got my peiod yet!   They're moving onto the standby donor as she's going a bit slower, I wish it would just b***dy drop!!!! 14 days since jab.......AHHHHHHHHH!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## EmD78

Hi Jamina,

Really rooting for you for tomorrow. Hope you get a BFP and get the news QUICKLY!!!

Best wishes and GOOD LUCK!!

Em x


----------



## A-D

BIG BAD   for me
x j x


----------



## RazzyB

Jamina
So sorry   to hear a BFN, I was hoping I was gonna be the only one on the thread with that result. 
Take care, I'm thinking of you & your DH.  
Big hug  
Rachx


----------



## vixie

Big bad BFN for me too. Gutted. Feel silly for having felt so hopeful.   

Vixie xxx


----------



## RazzyB

Oh Vixie
So sorry for you & DH too.  
Take care & big hug  
Rachx


----------



## B777

Dear Jamina & Vixie

I've been lurking and been following everyones treatments. 

Just want to say my heart goes out to you and partner and may you find comfort in each other. So sorry it didn't work. 

Rest well and take good care of yourselves. 
b xx


----------



## Milly40

So sorry Vixie, take care of yourself. lots of rest...... 

              Love Milly


----------



## Rosa D

DEar Jamina and Vixie

I've been lurking too - not very good at posting as I'm too negative and never know what to say.  I'm really sorry that it hasn't worked.  I'm sure it will next time.. don't that say within 3 attempts?  Be kind to yourselves...   

Spaykay.. good luck with that period... I was 10 days late after having my injection.. it's frustrating not being able to start. Are you on daily injections or the 30 day long term one?

I'm at IVI Madrid and have my 15 day scan on Tuesday.  Trying to figure our how quickly I'll be in Spain as I haven't been told anything about my donor and won't be untill Tuesday.  I'm half hoping they'll be having egg collection the same day and I'll be there on Thursday but that's probably unlikely.  

Nadia


----------



## yonny

Jamina and Vixie........................so very very sorry to hear your news!!  Try to stay strong, although I know how hard it is!!! 
Kay........got everything crossed for you hon!  

Much love

Yonny x


----------



## Spaykay

to VIxie and J   NOT FAIR!!!!! Hope you're okay hunnies

AF came and now ET could be end of next week   EEK!

Thanks for the thoughts everyone.  Nadia, good luck, we'll hopefully be on our 2ww together then.

Kay xxx


----------



## yonny

Ohhhhhh vixie and Jammie, so so sorry!!!!!    

Kay, great news re AF - hope ET is next wk for you, mines on Thursday so youd be slightly behind me, does that make us cycle buddies sort of  fingers crossed!!

Hi to everyone else
Yonny x


----------



## Spaykay

Sure does Yonny!!! I'll let ya all know when donor's eggies have been collected.

Kay xxx


----------



## AllisonT

Hi everyone,

Is it OK to join your thread? I am in the middle of a tx and trying to stay positive

This is my 9th IVF in total and my 5th with DE. My first DE tx resulted in my beautiful daughter Francesca but others since have not been good.

So far things are going well. We were allocated 9 eggs last Friday. (Our best one ever by a long way) 8 eggs fertilised. On Monday which was ET day all 8 were still going. We opted for blastocyst transfer which takes place later today. I spoke to the Embryologist this morning and she said we have 2 goodish blasts and 2 less good/early stage blasts. We have opted to freeze all but the very best one which goes back this afternoon. Now I am getting very nervous about whether we have made the correct decision. 

I wish everyone a good cycle and positive results. Will try and catch up on what stage evryone is at in the next few days. 

Love Alli
x


----------



## B777

Hi Allison

Wishing you the best of luck honey!! 

i've just started my 1st DE and very excited about it. I've also thought about different senarios on how many to put back, blasts etc if we get that far (fingers crossed) .... it's so difficult and I'm sure I'll be like you too, second gusessing afterwards if we'd made the right decision!!   

Don't look back! Just look forward to getting a big fat ++ in 2 weeks time!  

Good luck with the ET. 
b


----------



## wendie

Hi B777 i am about to start tratment with De,what are the Depapeptyl injections for? i have had one Prostap injection so far and when af comes i will go on tablets,are you having your et done in this country?
                                      Wendie


----------



## B777

Hi Wendie

I've just started my injs about a week ago and I'm doing it in Belgium. I beleive you're either given a one off inj. that lasts for one month or daily which is what I'm doing for D/R. Some ladies goes on teh pill too which all gets us to teh same result (I think?). I start my tablets as soon as my donor starts her stims. Hope that makes sense. 

Not sure about you but my emotions are at highs & lows -- today is a high one!  

b


----------



## Spaykay

Welcome Alli and best of luck!

B I don't think I choose how many or whwen they put mine back. I think they'll put in 2 and it is on day 3 after EC

Wendie I had 1 decapeptyl injection (in my bum!) on day 21 of cycle and it was supposed to make my period drop...whish eventually came 15 days later!!!   Which is why I'm using a 2nd donor as the 1st ovulated the day my AF came OOOOPS! And then went on to take progynova which makes my AF stop and gets the lining nice 'n' thick! That's all I know!!

Well, I have 6.5 endometrium (which still looks lke a grey blob to my unprofessional eyes!) and EC shuld be Fri or Sat now so DH can give a fresh batch of swimmers (he was away so had to leave it frozen just incase). My ET should be Mon or Tues! Feeling slightly nervous now and my head is throbbing! I hope it's all worth it. Let's get some BFPs on here to bring up our hope, it's all been so unfair at the moment and we all deserve some luck.

I hope everyone is okay and that you're all getting the love and care that you deserve.

Kay xxx


----------



## wendie

Hi Kay you must be so excited,i will be thinking of you,how are you feeling? its such a rollercoaster isn't it, sending you some  and keep us updated, i think our Et should be Nov so ;let me know what to expect 
                                B777 glad to hear your on a high one today,i am feeling on a strange one i cannot seem to be able to spell anything today,and i had to ask DP what our post code was today and had the strangest dream about someone at work i don't particularly like showing me round her caravan,must be hormones/stress or iv totally lost the plot   
                                        WENDIE


----------



## Spaykay

I am very excited Wendie becuase this is the 1st time that I feel we may actually be successful!

Was the caravan nice?   What a nutty dream   Hormones can really liven up ya live eh!

Kay xxx


----------



## wendie

Hiya Kay all fingers toes and other bits crossed for you, i think one of our coping tactic's in the rollercoaster ride was the fact that this is such a gamble, and the way we both decided to try DE was we had a 5% chance with my eggs good as they were or a 55% with De and we sat in the carpark of the hospital after consultation with Dr G and DP Ian said to me its got to be red or black which is a 50/50 chance, as we cannot afford to keep going on and on so like you i feel positive that this chance will work so BFP to us and everyone else who is about to start their DE cycle.
                                                          Wendie


----------



## B777

Hey Kay... I'm so excited for you. Like you, I was told it'll be 2 put back on day 3, unless we specify in advance if we want different ie 1 or 3. I asked what about blasts and the doc kinda said they usually do ET on day 3 whether it'll go to blasts or not, kinda gave the idea it's not that important!!? So, I'm thinking... is it important that if it is good enough to go to blasts I shud insists on it? dilemma... I dunno.. I just want them to say what is the best option  for sucess - it's too hard to decide.   
BTW: dunno if its the harmones, but I didn't feel this excited in my previous cycles b4, maybe this is the one for us too!   

Wendie: I think our cycles will be quite close and we are getting 'high on harmones' which is my favourite quote for today! When are you expecting ET? Mine should be around Nov 14-15th. Why did you decided on Alicante? I was just there in Aug visiting a friend and as soon as I landed, I saw teh IVI Alicanted ad at teh airport, are you doing it there? 

OK... I stop here. Still enjoying my glass of wine for now, one of the perks of DE. 

Bea x


----------



## Spaykay

Bea - I think that blasts have more chance because if they've lasted to then then they are really good. On day 3 they don't know the difference between them I think so don't know which are more likely to take or not...at least I think that's the reason!

Kay xxx

Yonny - how did ET go today? Hope you're feeling good!


----------



## B777

Hi Kay

Yeah... thats what I heard too over the yrs -- blasts are better and gives higher chance, which is why it's confusing when the doc kinda brushed over it. I'll bring this up again nearer the time, they'll probably explain it better then. 

How are your embies doing? when is ET? are you getting them to blasts?  
bea


----------



## B777

Kay... just saw you on the newbies thread! EC on monday.. wow!!  

Will post on the other thread too ... dumbo here gets kinda confused with whats going on with who etc. etc... so bear with me. 

bea


----------



## wendie

Hi Bea and Kay
            We decided to use Alicante as it was one of the clinics that the Logan center use,and the very high success rate a few of the girls on this thread have been there and had lots of good things to say about it,good to hear its near the Airport  they have sent us a list of hotels that they recommend and that offer a disccount if you say you are having treatment at ivi.i did ask about blasts but they will only put them back on day three and they wont let you egg share, which i am happy about so just in case it would be great to have some frosties to fall back on, i will only ask for two to go back, i had no qualms about having three of mine put back but this does have a higher success rate 
                        I am waiting for AF then some scans which to my reckon should be next sat then i reckon i will be having ET same time as you Bea so you wont be alone 
                                            Wendie


----------



## B777

Great Wendie -- love to share this rollercoaster with you. You know, since taking the daily injs, I feel like I'm addicted!! i look forward to my inj every night -- crazy eh  

I'm also going to go with putting 2 back as we don't really want multis. Of course if it happens it'll be brill too but we think since our donor is young, egg quality is better so hoepfully they'll stick! Yes, I'm hoping to have loads of frozens too the greedy person that I am!    

Allison & Yonny: Hope you're both doing well and not going bananas in yr 2ww. 

love 
bea


----------



## Spaykay

bEA AND wENDIE cycling together will be super duper ladies!!!

I'm not having blasts Bea, 3 day embies and I think I'll have 2 put back...didn't think of asking actually!   I just let the docs do whatever they want to me!

Kay xxx


----------



## yonny

Woohoo - just back!!! 
Got seven fab grade one embies from 8 eggs - 2 onboard and five in freezer!
Doc offered me 3 but after thinking about it I decided on 2 this time - it just felt right!  
Kay, hope you're well honey, hi and hugs to everyone else - too tired to catch up now so till tomorrow!!   
God - Im on the flippin 2WW again arent I!!!!         
Yonny x


----------



## Spaykay

WOW Yonny - that's great news, all grade 1 eh! FAB. We got the call of 9 eggs, 7 mature 5 embies so far and ET on Monday at 3.45. Have to drink a litre of something 1 hour before! I'll be peeing myself by then!!!!! What if I pee them out afterwards?  

ON 5 progynova and 3 progeffik now...and a paracetamol for the headache...my body must be well confused!!

You doing a 2ww diarty Yonny?

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Hi all

Can't stay away despite trying not to think about our BFN! 

Just wanted to come on and wish everyone the best of luck who's coming up to tx...Sticky vibes to all of you.

Spaykay: can't believe you're here now...so excited for you and have my fingers firmly crossed!
Yonny: 2ww again honey..so soon. that's fabulous..hope it flies for you honey and you get the BFP you deserve this time!
Bea and Wendie: not long to go now!

Big hello to everyone else...and sorry if I've missed anyone's big news

xx jamina xx


----------



## A-D

Also, Wendie, which Alicante clinic are you using? We are thinking of going there for our next tx and would love to know info re: waiting lists/costs etc...

Is anyone else using either IVI Alicante or Bernebau? Any advice?

Thanks
Jamina xx


----------



## sazz

BFN for me too.... 
Sazz
xxxx


----------



## wendie

Hi Jamina Good to have you back,if you email the Logan center in Harley street they will send you the information about IVI Alicante, IVI have their own website you could look on,they seem to have a good success rate and some girls on this site have had their treatment done there and were very pleased with results.
                                    Wendie


----------



## yonny

Sazz, so so sorry honey!!   
Yonny x


----------



## Spaykay

Sazz   I'm so sorry  

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Sazz - I'm so sorry...  

hope we get some better news on this thread soon..

Wendie: thanks for the info

x jamina x


----------



## SUSZY

hi girls
sorry not been around so much bit confusing with the threads as doing de newbies and autumn berries thread where Angela posts.(there have been loads of bfns on there its quite depressing)
Sazz I am so sorry sweetheart about your BFN, thinking of you and sending you lots of   
Jamina - nice to hear from you and hope you are feeling a bit better.
Kay - good luck for tomorrow.
yonny - hope you are feeling calm!
wendie -how are you?
bea- nice to see you on this thread too,
allison - hope that ET went well in the week and that the blast is doing well inside you - did you just have one put back in? - still a bit confused by blasts but sounds lik you know more about it.  You sound like you have been through the mill alot so the best of luck with this one.
good luck everyone and seems like lots is going on.
take care
love
susie


----------



## B777

Hi Susie

Good to see you on here too! Lets make this as POSITIVE a thread as possible   
I'm just about managing the 2 threads, not sure how you do it as I can't handle anymore at my current state. 

Been on Decap for 2 wks now and feeling the moods. I wanted my DH to order pizza last night as we were having friends round for the rugby but he kept procrastinating and I was starving. When he finally called, the woman hung up on him bcos she was too busy to help on his order. I was fuming at DH instead of the restauranter -- what was I thinking!!     We had a row and I was still upset this morning!! Thinking I'm really loosing the plot. He apologised too saying he shud have been more understanding given all these injections I'm taking!! I felt so bad    
(of course I accepted his apology and we made up      )

Goodness know what I'll be like when I start the tablets!! I really want this to speed up too, it seems to take ages ... Im so impatient. 

Sazz: we haven't met but I'm soo sorry to hear your news. Please take care of yourself.      

Wendie: how are you feeling? 

Looking forward to hearing everyones news. 

Grumpy ole Bea...


----------



## Milly40

sazz- Im so sorry to hear your news hun....    

  Love and hugs Milly xx


----------



## Milly40

hey Kay
        Good luck for tomorrow, hope you get a bumper crop......    

            Love and hugs Milly


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks Milly

Bea - DH and I had a major fight too coz I keep having a go at him...I blame the drugs too!  

Well, I'll be PUPO by 4 o'clock this afternoon, and I hope with some grade 1ers...I'll be off here until Wed. lying on my back, so I'll let you know how it goes then. 

Hope everyone is well and looking after themselves!

Kay xxx


----------



## B777

GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY KAY!!!!!!!!!     
b


----------



## yonny

Best of luck kay............looking forward to hearing about some fab embies!!!!!!!!!     
Yonny x


----------



## Spaykay

I'm back...2 super duper wooper fantastic 8 cell  grade 1 embrios snuggling in! Got 2 super dooper wooper grade 1s to freeze and 1 regular, very excited.

Kay xxx


----------



## Milly40

kay, great news and good luck......                      

Lots of positive sticky vibes.........love Milly xx


----------



## B777

AMAZING KAY!!! WONDERFUL NEWS!!! EXCELLENT GRADE EMBIES KAY!!! 

ALL THE BEST FOR YOUR 2WW, FINGERS CROSSED & SENDING YOU LOTS OF STICKY WAH WAHs....

              

bea xx


----------



## wendie

Hiya girls
Great news Kay keeping it crossed for you and extra    , Bea I'm sorry the moods have got to you ,but it made me feel so much better reading your post iv had an awful couple of days  you name it and i will have a cry about it,i know i am due on and i know its the hormones and DP is not helping by saying he wants the old me back so i told him i am not of sound mind at the moment and he will have to put up with it ,i could do with starting AF today or tomorrow to have scan sat, but you know what happens when you want it to it will be late!
 to you all Wendie


----------



## Spaykay

Here's hoping your AF comes Wendie!    

Kay xxx


----------



## B777

Yes... Wendie, hang in there, we're in this together  . I was awful just b4 my AF arrived too. I don't think I was like this in my previous cycles? 

and here's hoping yours won't come Kay!!  

bea xx


----------



## SUSZY

Evening girls

Kay - fab news about the embies and what fantastic ones at that as well as ones to freeze - well done! and sticky vibes to you and lots of     good luck for the 2ww and we are with you all the way.  What date do you test?  are you doing a 2ww diary??  think they need to start an ivfde one.

bea- sorry you had a row with dh but glad you have made up, to be honest really have not been that bad with the inj as if anything dh said my ups been better but since taking the oestrogen feel a little down sometimes.  Also my head is a bit full at mo without many outlets other than on here, just realised its so close and yet so far and also if it works will be nicely preg by christmas and yet part of me daren't think about that if you know what I mean.  Sorry am trying to keep postive but don't want to over do it.
Its ok with the threads as sometimes some of them are quieter than others and its easier if you come on more its harder when its been a few days but also people do understand and you can just say Hi. i think sometimes we are more in the mood for FF than others but its lovely to have somewhere to put it all. i have started a diary do and this has helped.

wendie - hope af arrives, I was like you a week ago and don't worry I am sure it will soon be here and Kay can tell you all about waiting for Af and she has survived and look at her now!

milly - how are you doing honey?

jamina - hope you are ok sweetheart - you are one brave girl, missing your posts as you used to loads on de newbies 

sazz thinking of you   

take care girls
love
susie


----------



## wendie

Thanks susie we need positive   on this thread keep up the good work 
                                  Wendie


----------



## Spaykay

susie - i am doing a 2ww diary on the icsi diary thread...not sure it will say much though.

kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Kay: That's fab news...wishing lots of sticky vibes for your 2ww and lots of patience too! When do you test?    
Wendie: Hope AF comes soon honey...x
Suzsy: sorry I've been AWOL...I really don't want to be one of those FFs who only post when they've got their own news, but I have been trying to keep myself busy since our BFN and I'm often not near a computer so struggling a little. But I'm here now   Hope you're doing okay honey.
Hi to everyone else too..love you all lots, even if i'm not posting loads still thinking of you.

In discussion with our clinic in England at the mo, trying to decide whether to use IVI barcelona (3 months from registration to ET but very very expensive) or whether to try Instituto Bernebau in Alicante...can't find much info on it, but I think it is a little cheaper.... Just want to be pregnant! 

xx jamina xx


----------



## wendie

Hi Jamina 
                        I know that feeling  were any of the websites i gave you any help? If you email the Logan center they would send you info on Alicante you don't have to use them but the info they would send you has all the costs and there is no wait which i didn't believe! but we had our appt with Logan on the first of this month and Prostap on the 15th of this month. The main problem i have is when i had my IVF my scans were all done at Stmarys portsmouth,but with this treatment i have to go to Harley street for 2 scans and i was promised that they could be done on a sat morning but as we don't know when AF will start it could be a problem 
                                  Hope this helps Wendie


----------



## A-D

Wendie
Thanks for the info..I'm waiting for a reply now. We are also looking into Insituto Bernabeu in Alicante and they have been very helpful too. Decisions decisions...

Hope your AF comes at the right time!

x jamina x


----------



## SUSZY

Jamina - I so understand why you have not been on honey, I just remember you posting loads back in the early days when we were all deciding and then things moved so quickly for you just wanted you to know we are here for you but do totally understand - its always such a difficult one isn't it.  I am glad you are starting to think of next step, don't know much about the clinics but am sure someone else was talking about Alicante unless it was Wendie.  I know Alicante is easy to get to as in there are lots of flights there and quite reasonable, to be honest we were going to ceram in marbella but only because my clinic told me about it did not realise there was all these others.  good luck and nice to have you back but don;t worry about posting if you dont feel like it just wanted you to know we missed you!

kay  - hve read your diary think its great and a good place to down load, ang has added stuff to mine and it made me cry after i made her cry with my entries - they are kindly merging them.  Great you found out so much about your donor she sounds fab! and I am so sure its going to work for you and hopefully I will only be a fwe weeks behind you!!!!!  Those embies of yours sounded a1

bea - hope you are doing ok and feeling ok

sazz   thinking of you

take care girls
love and luck as ever
susie


----------



## Spaykay

I haven't seen your diary Susie, where is it? I'll go take a look!

Kay xxx


----------



## B777

Hi girls

I'm doing well thanks, spotty but emotionally well. Just in a BIG dilemma on flying at xmas being pregnant. Yes, thinking very positively and being overly stressed about it too. I posted on the newbie thread about it. My mum said to cancel the trip as soon as I find out, but I kinda do and don't want to cancel. Essentially I want my cake and eat it too. A BFP and a fab holiday.. why not!!?   

I've emailed my doc about it so let see what he has to say. Also trying to find info on it. I'm thinking that there are so many ladies who fly all over the place for IVF so surely, it can't be bad Think I'm just trying to convince/calm myself about it! 

Susie/Kay: can you tell me where to find your diaries, I'd love to read them. 

Jamina: If you do a search on Spain clinics you'll find loads of info it. I remember doing that a while back on the abroadies threads and there are lists of all the ones being considered, discussed, etc. Good luck with that. 

love & kisses to everyone
bea xx


----------



## A-D

Bea,
Thanks for that. I might be being really stupid but there is hardly anything on bernabeu and I've spoken to the only other person who has considered it! Still, if there's nothing bad being said either, then it might be worth a try! I'll be the guinea pig for the rest of FF  

Thinking of you all
xx jamina xx


----------



## Spaykay

Bea - WHEN I get pg this time, I'll be ablut 8 weeks when I have to fly for my bro's wedding...I'm still going unless the doc gives us a big no no...as you said...lots of ladies fly abroad for tx.

I'll type the link of the 2ww diaries hun, mine's under ICSI and Susies/ATCC under IVF:

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=165.0

Kay xxx


----------



## B777

Hey Kay... I'm just enjoying your little boogie too!! he, he, he.....   Thanks for sending the diary link. Hope you are resting, enjoying the 2ww as best as you can w/o going crazy.   

It's gone very quiet here... 

Wendie: How ya doing?  

Susie/ang: read your diaries too...... so touching and real. Best of luck susie, you know everyone is rooting for you and to Angela: Thank you for being you. You are just a beautiful ray of sunshine that the world needs more of.     

Bea xx


----------



## B777

Oops I forgot to add: 

Hey Jamina: how are you getting along with the clinic search. Are you set on Spain?  
Bea x


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi Girls,

have been keeping abreast of things on this thread but not posting...   
kept delaying my treatment to enjoy life.... anyhow ET is only a few weeks away now!!    

Was interested in your posts about flying, I know many women who have flown after ET's and also know lots of women (trolley dolleys) who have flown  up to 31 weeks of PG. I agree with Kay on this, unless the doc says a big no no   , But at the end of the day it is a personal choice. 

2ww girlies       

Angel x


----------



## A-D

Bea, Not set on Spain, but we are trying to limit to places we can fly to from our local airport and there isn't much other choice!
Thanks for thinking of me xxx


----------



## wendie

Hi Girls
                                Hiya Bea how are you doing? I'm spotty and feeling a bit wretched and got stomach cramps which means hopfully AF is here at last and i can have my first scan next Saturday, and get started.This thread has gone very quiet what are you all doing


----------



## Spaykay

I'm here Wendy   ... but I guess it's slowing down here coz November is coming and this is a Sept/Oct thread!

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Maybe we should change the name of the thread then...we can still follow each other's progress...if you all want to of course!  
x jamina x


----------



## Spaykay

Good idea Jamina! I just tried to do it but it has to be the person who began the thread I think.

Kay xxx


----------



## wendie

Afs here at last we can start at last 
                                  What do you reckon Jamina do you want to start a Nov Dec thread? I want to carry on and follow everyones journey and keep support on mine
                                                Wendie


----------



## Spaykay

Yeh, a second one would be good. Great news about the AF Wendie. I probably won't post on the Nov/Dec as I also post on the DE newbies one where this one stemmed from but I can look in on you that way and keep up with the news. If this cycle doesn't work then hopefully I'll be on the Jan/Feb one with my frosties.

Kay xxx


----------



## Angel KJ

sounds like a plan jamina, I'm all for the change  

A x


----------



## **Tashja**

Just shout if you need the title of the thread changing or a new thread starting. 

T xx


----------



## Spaykay

Cheers Tashja - I vote for Jamina to make the final decision as she started this post but my opinion is that changing the title would be best coz those of us who have finished can pop in still and can post on newbies, and those on here that are up for tx in Nov/Dec can just continue then and not have to change threads. There will be noone doing tx in Sept/Oct after all as those months will end! Do I make sense? What do you reckon Jamina?

Kay xxx


----------



## yonny

Ill second that Kay!!!    
How you doing hon?
Yonny x


----------



## Spaykay

Coping....just Yonny, just as I think well, it's all over for me....my boob twinges....nothing to shout about though! How's you?

Kay xxx


----------



## SUSZY

Girls
Thanks as ever for your lovely comments - you are all so sweet.
I am happy to change the name of the thread whichever you want to do.

spaykay just wanted to say that girls have had what you are experiences and got a BFP, i also post sometimes on cycld buddies sep/oct autumn berries as that is where Angela posted and a few of just got bfps (ok a few have got bfns as well) but if you look at FFox she had sore boobs, twinges and a bit of blood!  think she might be under icsi in the diary bit

bea - thanks for your lovely comments.

wendie - glad af is here so you can have your scan

yonny good luck sweetheart not long now

jamina - lots of love to you

angelkj its all getting close isn't it!

take care

love
susie 

Tash - Hi!


----------



## **Tashja**

Hi Susie !!!  ((hugs))

Jamina - drop me a PM hun and then i will get it changed.  If you don't want the title chnging then the other option is to start a new board for Nov/Dec - you will need a new thread when this gets to 20-ish pages anyway  

Hope everyone is ok - good luck and loads of love to the 2ww'ers 

T xx


----------



## B777

I'll go with the concensus on new thread or new name. 

Big hi to everyone. 

Kay: you sounded abit -ve today... susie is right regarding symtoms etc. so chin up my dear and stay +ve!!     

Wendie: Congrats on AF. My 1st scan + BW is on Tuesday, not sure what they are looking for but hope I'll get the OK to start the tablets the next day. My donor also gets scanned + BW on the same day too so hopefully she can start stimming. What day is your scan? 

Off to bed now, gonna enjoy the extra hour we get! 
Bea xx


----------



## Spaykay

Thank you Bea and Susie - feeling better today. Although DM anoyed me today...she said we should stop if frosties don't work because she's worried about my health and afterall I'm her baby and she worried about me...my thought was ...well that doesn't help meeee does it, I may well be her baby but what good is that to me? She is very supportive and says she understands because she wants a grandchild but overall I am her priority and overall a baby is my priority so really, she doesn't understand....I wish she'd stop being over protective...it's anoying DH too. (However, I'm very grateful to have her!) 

Kay xxx


----------



## wendie

Good Morning all
                                Fingers crossed for your scan Bea,my scan hopefully will be Saturday morning,they are not keen to scan on a Saturday,but its a two hour drive for me and if we go on a sat DP can drive me ( i hate driving in London ).And they should be scanning donor at same time and start pills when they tell me to.Are you still spotty Bea?I have horrible skin and hair at the moment,must be the drugs?
                                  speak soon wendie


----------



## B777

Thanks Wendie. 

Yes, I'm spotty (even b4 injections   ) but the main change is weight around my belly/hips. I can't put on my tight jeans anymore unless I want to feel like a squeezed sausage and an overflowing muffin top!!   But I'm not noticing my appetite has increased though  . I'm also feeling more tired so as soon as my head hit the sack, I'm out! This week will be my 4th week of injs and they are getting more painful ouch!  

I notice on your other thread that you have started on the brazil nuts and pineapple juice. I thought this was for the 2ww only, did I get it wrong? Right now, I'm just taking folic and the occasional multi vit (yes, I'm crap at taking vits!)  . Can I ask why you are taking aspirin? 

Kay: Awww.. yr DM is just being DM. And when you become a mum you'll do the same too!!            

bea xx


----------



## Spaykay

Ooooooo Bea, 1 more day til scan, good luck hun!

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Hi all...sorry was AWOL this weekend...I'm rubbish at decisions though...don't know what to suggest about thread. I reckon it would be nice to keep us all together on a neutrally named thread, rather than just have nov/dec thread as that might mean we don't all stay on...so I vote for a renaming...but need some suggestions...what do you all think? How about something to suggest we will all eventually get BFPs...something creative...answers on a postcard! xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Suggestion from me but please feel free to tell me to get stuffed  

I notice a few of you post here and on the Donor Newbies Thread.  

How about if we merge the 2 threads so you are all together anf then give the thread  nice new name like the cycle buddies have.  The Cycle buddies threads are named things like Winter Dreamers, Summer Sensations, etc but you could have a nuteral name like the Donor Orange Spotters or similer. 

Also we will get you all added to the list and you can keep up with each other a lot easier then 

Like I said feel free to tell me to butt out !!

T xx


----------



## A-D

Tashja,
Sounds like a plan as far as I'm concerned. I started up the other one to try and get new people posting who were in the same boat as me as the other thread was quite quiet at the time, but now both threads have quite a following it sounds like a good idea...I don't know what others will think who only are affiliated to one though...so I guess it's up to them...either way, I'm happy  

x jamina x


----------



## **Tashja**

i have posted on the other thread too so willget some feedback and then if everything is ok will merge them. 

Still needs a name though . . . lol

T xx


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi all. 

have been mulling over the events on this thread... 
am agreeing with Tash too.  Will wrack my brains for new name.  It's the first workout my brain has had for weeks.     



Anj x


----------



## Spaykay

I've also posted on the other thread Tashja, I'm good with that idea. I post on both coz this one I use whilst I'm going through tx and the other as general. I labelled it DE newbies a while back when looking for people in a similar situation to me...not many of us are new anymore but it's so good to have found lots of ladies to share my journey with. Thanks for your support.

I think it's good to have a different one for those actually doing tx as the support and need to let our feelings can be very different.

Kay xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Kay

The idea would be to combine the 2 threads in to one thread.  I do understand though bout the differant emotions for TX and a general thread though so if that is going to be a problem we could keep 2 seperate threads.

T xx


----------



## B777

Hello

Ditto on Kay's comment, i also prefer to keep the two threads separate if that's ok for all. 

Bea


----------



## Spaykay

Tashja...aren't we a pain   I think the titles need to say about the tx because when I was looking for anyone else using donor eggs, a fluffy name would not have told me anything, and I also wouldn't have felt welcome to join in later. Can we just change this one to Nov/Dec please? Thanks hun, and thanks for putting up with us!

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

I agree with all comments...BUT...just one question...if we change the thread to nov/dec, does that mean those of us not cycling can't join in? Having started the thread I'd feel very sad if I couldn't keep up with you all...but I'd feel a fraud coming onto a thread when I'm not cycling...does that make sense? Don't suppose it really matters..I can always read (be nosy) and not post!

x jamina xx


----------



## B777

Hi All

I think the scans went well and I've been told to take 1x progynova starting today and then increase to 2x on Saturday. My donor will be starting her stims on Saturday as well. So, based on everything going smoothly ( fingers crossed!!) we're looking at EC around Nov 17th and ET 20 or 22 Nov!!! eeeeeeks!  

Jamina: of course you can post sweetheart!!    We'll be expecting you to and esp. since you started this post, you have THE honorary position!!!    
By changing to Nov/Dec, everyone who's one here stays on (it's their own choice of course) and we'll also attract new members who is cycling in Nov/Dec too! 

I prefer this thread bcos I'm having trouble keeping up with everyone on the other one - that one is getting bigger and bigger every day!! This thread is kinda small & cosy and doesn't overload my crappy memory too much  

Lots of love
Bea xx


----------



## A-D

bea,
totally get what you're saying honey...it's all good with me  
xx j xx


----------



## B777

Hi Ladies

How is everyone?

Here's a link to the 2ww thread which explains all about pineapple juices, nuts, symptoms and more....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Happy reading...

Bea x


----------



## Angel KJ

Jami this is your thread and you can post if you want to.

Happy  girls....

*A X*


----------



## wendie

Good Evening
                                  Now i know i have lost the plot,i posted a message this afternoon and it has disappeared,i reckon i wrote it and forgot to send it , how are you Bea? i will write you another message you are doing really well,and got some dates well done,i have got scan Saturday morning and they will hoefully contact Alicante on Monday and see when to start we have been told its a bit of a waiting game so wait we shall. my understanding of the Brazil and pineapple is that they can help to thicken the womb lining so take them when you are waiting for ET and after? yes i am taking aspirin and folic acid,my consultant explained that we run a slight risk of thrombosis with some of the drugs we take so lessens the risk. and guess what i have started weight watchers yesterday as i am feeling bloated and fat, and bloody Brazil nuts are 2 points for two 
                    How are you feeling Kay are you coping OK? not long to go now 
                                                                  Wendie


----------



## Spaykay

Parents are here so I won't be on til Monday when I post you my results. AF pains have begun today though   And cleaner has quit ... OH NO!

Kay xxx


----------



## B777

Oh Kay... best of luck hon!!! Been keeping up with yr diary so I'm just as excited as you are.                on finding a new cleaner too. 

I'm keeping everything crossed for you! Please let us know as soon as you  can!!!  

Hi Wendie!!   How are yoiu feeling? Hope your moods are better and that you're not worrying about the spots. On my last own ivf cycle, my doc. gave me viagara for the few days b4 EC bcos my blood flow to the womb wasn't so good. Was abit of a surprise to be taking those little blue pills    
I should tell the new doc about this and see if I need to take anything this time round. This is my 4th week of daily injs now... getting abit bored but otherwise OK. Moods ok, sleeping abit more and my skin has cleared up.... hooray!!   I have my brazil nuts ready and will start searching for the fresh juice. Have fun with WW but you may not need it as soon you'll be BFP!!!  

Hi Angel: Good to see you on here  

Jamina: How's the new clinic? are you talking to them now? Where in Spain is it? I must say, this name is new to me as I've not seen it on FF. How did you find it? 

Suszie: How are you doing sweetheart?? I'm really enjoying reading yours & Angela diary too. Looking forward to more  

Yonny: It's very close now!!  Fingers & everything crossed for you too!   

Hi Tash: Nice to meet you! Congrats on the baby     I don't know how you find the time being a new mum and keeping track on FF!  

love 
bea x


----------



## Spaykay

Yonny - I reckon you must be testing tomorrow, so best of luck hun           

Kay xxx


----------



## wendie

Good afternoon girls
                                    Hi Bea still a bit spotty but i can cope with that,the moods have lightened and haven't had a weird dream in ages  i do love having this thread to talk to, i do try to explain to friends how i am feeling but unless you have done, it you really could never understand,and its the same with the 2 ww, the longest 2weeks in the world where you can go from feeling very positive to very negative very quickly. Good luck and    to you Kay and others that are at the end of their 2ww. 
                                                Wendie


----------



## B777

Well, talking about sudden changes very quickly, I'm now feeling very low and -ve. I'm questioning whether I should be doing this at all! Thinking about how much it will change our lives, finances, sleepless nights, is it really whats right for us and maybe it really wasn't meant to be!! I am having such a down feeling right now, it's awful.    I'm even thinking of calling my donor and telling her I'm having 2nd thoughts.    

I just started on the oestrogen, do you think this is the cause? 
Bea


----------



## wendie

Hiya Bea
                          Your hormones are all over the place,you will have days like this were you question what you are doing,because its such a huge deal,it is life changing,it will leave you stint,and yes you will have loads of sleepless nights when this works  be kind to yourself and you will feel different tomorrow trust me. 
                                Wendie


----------



## B777

Thanks Wendie   I do feel better but still very emotional and teary. Was crying my eyes out last night from just reading a novel.   
I start taking 2 pills from tomorrow onwards and my DH returns home on Sunday, think I'd better give him a warning in case I go nutty on him  ^beware^
Good luck with your scan tomorrow.     
Does your lab deal directly to Alicante? That definitely is easier. I have to be the point person so I have to call teh lab to make sure they have faxed the results to Beligum and then call Beligum to see if they have recieved it and to make sure all is ok. It's alot of co-ordinating and worrying at teh same time.   

Well, better stop here. Sorry to whing girls.  
Bea
xx


----------



## wendie

Hiya Bea
                            You are allowed a whinge,if you think about it you haven't got a great deal of control of your moods at the moment which is scary as it will be me in the same boat soon i bet you will feel better with DH back at home,it will give you someone at home to support you,and you take it out on him if you need to .
                          The clinic lets Alicante know if i am ready and then they let them know when i need to start taking meds,i dont have to deal with any of it. i am finding this very slow did you?i suppose i am used to IVF when the first two weeks are busy and you know what doing, this is such a waiting game.
                                        Wendie


----------



## B777

Yes, absolutely!! This waiting is getting boring and I feel it's dragging its feet and driving me mad.   With ourselves doing an IVF, the duration is so much shorter and more active, seems more in control -- I need to go to teh gym alot more I think     

Can't wait to see  dh again. Good job my 2 lovely furrbabies are here keeping me sane! 

Have a great weekend! 
Bea


----------



## wendie

Good morning
                                    I had my scan yesterday and that was fine, so ready to go they will let clinic know tomorrow and then we wait. I also found out that i have polycystic ovaries which i didn't know, i cant think why this hasn't shown up before with the amount of scans that i have had?
                  
                                          Wendie


----------



## **Tashja**

Hi ladies !!

I am going to be locking this thread in a minute and starting a new one. 

Will be Anyone just starting donor cycle with tx in Nov/Dec ? 

Hope this is ok. 

T xx


----------

